# 9/27 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Styles vs. Ambrose for the WWE World Championship



## Clique

I'm already excited for this episode of SmackDown LIVE because we get a huge rematch from Backlash between Styles & Ambrose. They absolutely tore the house down that night. Put on one of the very best matches this year. I know they will rip into each other again. The last match was hard hitting and this will likely be no different. I'm intrigued by how far they are taking Ambrose's character down the path of a man who will do anything to exact revenge and climb back to the mountaintop. I also love the fact that after two huge losses to his No Mercy opponents, John Cena is in the position where he has to scratch & claw in his journey to make history. The Champ AJ still his phenomenal self. Still running the place. 

Lots to look forward to with Miz/Bryan, Becky/Alexa, Orton/Wyatt, the tag team division as we continue to build toward No Mercy.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/27 SmackDown LIVE Thread: Styles vs. Ambrose for the WWE World Championship*










In for the A show.


----------



## Crasp

Clique said:


>


That the actual poster? Clever stuff.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:frankdance2 we in this

couldn't find the one they were showing during COC, sooooo...


----------



## Ace

Wish I could watch this live... going to be difficult to avoid spoilers..

Here's the dope video package for tomorrows main event


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780561627342970880


----------



## Mox Girl

How airbrushed is Miz on that poster? :lol


----------



## Hurin

Smackdown fuckin' rules tbh


----------



## Mox Girl

So I keep seeing that rumour about Dean Ambrose taking time off after No Mercy to film another movie. It's getting annoying now cos only the crappy non reliable sites are posting it :lol

Can you imagine it if John Cena AND Dean took time off at once? That's two main eventers gone at the same time. And my main reason for watching SD gone as well...


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I keep seeing that rumour about Dean Ambrose taking time off after No Mercy to film another movie. It's getting annoying now cos only the crappy non reliable sites are posting it :lol
> 
> Can you imagine it if John Cena AND Dean took time off at once? That's two main eventers gone at the same time. And my main reason for watching SD gone as well...


 I wouldn't mind it, I'd love to see how AJ does with the show on his back. Also means SD might get Zayn and Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope they have Dolph Ziggler have a change in character tomorrow night. He's "fresh" off 3 title losses this past month and a half. The previous 2 losses he's been screwed over. Hopefully, Ziggler gets pissed off and snaps at some point soon. He's overdue for a change.


----------



## Sincere

DammitC said:


> I hope they have Dolph Ziggler have a change in character tomorrow night. He's "fresh" off 3 title losses this past month and a half. The previous 2 losses he's been screwed over. Hopefully, Ziggler gets pissed off and snaps at some point soon. He's overdue for a change.


It certainly feels like they're trying to tell a story with Ziggler. I would certainly hope they're deliberately going somewhere with all of this development, and not just having him job for no other reason that to lose to put others over.


----------



## Uptown King

Sincere said:


> It certainly feels like they're trying to tell a story with Ziggler. I would certainly hope they're deliberately going somewhere with all of this development, and not just having him job for no other reason that to lose to put others over.


He should turn heel. I think it make him more entertaining again, as his last run was pretty good and could of been better with proper booking.


----------



## StylesP1

My wrestling week starts tomorrow night! Smackdown and then Lucha Underground on Wednesday night. I expect a great main event, more great storytelling from AA and Usos, hints of a heel turn for Ziggler, another awesome promo between Becky/Alexa and maybe...just maybe Bray can do something that interests people. I don't blame him, just that he is the one guy that NOBODY seems to know how to handle. 

I would love to see Becky and Alexa have a "name the opponent" thing tomorrow. Becky names Nikki Bella for Alexa with Alexa winning, and Alexa naming Carmella for Becky who she taps out with the disarmer. Think that could be fun.


----------



## Lothario

Taken from the last two minutes of the recent live event last night. Cena is now singing :lol 







He gets heat on AJ and puts over Ambrose to end. I'm looking forward to the triple threat more than anything.



Edit:




Ambrose Girl said:


> So I keep seeing that rumour about Dean Ambrose taking time off after No Mercy to film another movie. It's getting annoying now cos only the crappy non reliable sites are posting it :lol
> 
> Can you imagine it if John Cena AND Dean took time off at once? That's two main eventers gone at the same time. And my main reason for watching SD gone as well...


I think Dean is due a break whether the rumor is true or not. He's been going nonstop since August of 2014 and even then, he was only written off with a kayfabe injury to coincidentally film a movie. He's a machine and has worked more matches than anyone on the roster in the last two years. He needs a break and taking a step back and returning in late December could be just what the doctor ordered.

I'm not opposed to them using No Mercy as a way to write him off for a month or two. An AA through the table. A Phenomenal Forearm through the Spanish announce table. A chair beat down. He can even take the pin after taking all of that and stubbornly crawling *towards* AJ in defiance and taking the Styles Clash. Keep him looking strong and he'll be fine. Contrary to what some may say, he's definitely receiving a big push and I think that will continue to WM. So long as he doesn't return goofy, time away could be good for him (mentally and physically) and the fans.


----------



## imthegame19

Time for Dean to get his title back! Sure it probably won't happen on Smackdown. But there's also a chance. I didn't think Dean would beat Rollins and Cena clean on live Smackdown either. So go Ambrose!



Ambrose Girl said:


> So I keep seeing that rumour about Dean Ambrose taking time off after No Mercy to film another movie. It's getting annoying now cos only the crappy non reliable sites are posting it :lol
> 
> Can you imagine it if John Cena AND Dean took time off at once? That's two main eventers gone at the same time. And my main reason for watching SD gone as well...


If Dean left to film a movie he would only be gone month. Keep in mind No Mercy is October 9th and Survivor Series is November 20th. So he could leave after No Mercy and really on miss 2 or 3 Smackdown if they scheduled it right. 


Then be back and build up Survivor Series. Or heck TLC is on December 4th and Royal Rumble is on January 22nd. So Dean could leave then and miss 3 weeks of tv between ppvs.


So this Dean leaving to shoot a movie stuff might happen at some point. But with Cena leaving for a few months. WWE is will be very careful when they schedule it. Similar to Miz leaving for like a month from Extreme Rules to MITB, even though he was IC Champion and they showed him doing interviews from the movie set and such. 



That said as of right now. Ambrose is scheduled every Smackdown and house show through Survivor Series. If he was planning on taking time off. Usually WWE removes the guys dates and stops promoting the guy for the show. Especially someone like Ambrose who is a top act that's always heavily promoted in House Shows he's on.


----------



## FROSTY

*Thank god it's Tuesday! Time for WWE's actual good wrestling show.

Lets Go Ambrose!!*


----------



## DoolieNoted

By the time the opening music has finished it'll already be better than last night's shitshow.


----------



## Ace

Hope AJ gets his clean victory over Dean so he can move onto someone else for SS.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I keep seeing that rumour about Dean Ambrose taking time off after No Mercy to film another movie. It's getting annoying now cos only the crappy non reliable sites are posting it :lol
> 
> Can you imagine it if John Cena AND Dean took time off at once? That's two main eventers gone at the same time. And my main reason for watching SD gone as well...


Styles vs Orton :maisie



Sincere said:


> It certainly feels like they're trying to tell a story with Ziggler. I would certainly hope they're deliberately going somewhere with all of this development, and not just having him job for no other reason that to lose to put others over.


MITB Ziggler was fuckin great - with AJ Lee and Big E Langston. That stable was solid.


----------



## Kratosx23

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Thank god it's Tuesday! Time for WWE's actual good wrestling show.
> 
> Lets Go Ambrose!!*


Come on, you know he's not winning the belt.


----------



## marshal99

If cena & ambrose goes off , time for that man , the legend , the chinless wonder James Ellsworth to make his comeback and challenge ambrose for the title.


----------



## FROSTY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Come on, you know he's not winning the belt.


*Yes I know that, but I am able to be a wrestling fan and suspend my disbelief rooting for my favorites to win anyway with Smackdown Live, unlike Raw which I can't even watch hardly at all anymore.*


----------



## TD Stinger

I know a lot of people like to shit on Raw but I overall liked a lot of the stuff last night. It did suffer from the same problem of it's just too long.

Anyways, going onto SD tonight, no way Styles drop the belt tonight but I do wonder if they have a long competitive match or if they get 5-10 minutes before the fuckery commences. Either way, looking forward to it.

I expect good stuff from the Women's and Tag Team Division. If they can just find the right niche for Bray, this show would be even better.


----------



## AmbroseRanger

Dean Ambrose is going to get his title back with interests.
And probably losing it afterwards to aj on no mercy and start a feud between them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Clique said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## yeahbuddy

Let's see how they book miz tonight.. he has been getting tremendous heat but there is no way he will get heat in Cleveland we love him.. dolph won't even get the hometown life if they are in the ring together.. so we will see how the writers handle it


----------



## Alright_Mate

A good solid continuation of the past few weeks is all that's needed, the build up to No Mercy has been great so far.

Just want them to use their time a little better this week, the Carmella/Nikki segment last week was an obvious rush job, Ambrose vs Cena felt slightly rushed as well. Styles vs Ambrose needs at least 25-30 minutes tonight. 

A lot of things to look forward to though, but hopefully we don't get another Corbin vs Crews match :lol


----------



## A-C-P

Time to get start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Ambrose Girl said:


> So I keep seeing that rumour about Dean Ambrose taking time off after No Mercy to film another movie. It's getting annoying now cos only the crappy non reliable sites are posting it :lol
> 
> Can you imagine it if John Cena AND Dean took time off at once? That's two main eventers gone at the same time. And my main reason for watching SD gone as well...


If he's not world champ, I don't care if he's not on the show. 

Let him come back next year when he's likely going to regain the title at either the Rumble or WM (hopefully as a heel.) Then I only have to pay attention to one show until that happens, like I did before KO won the title.


----------



## NeyNey

I am so fucking ready!!!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

It's Orton time bitches :flairdance


----------



## IWp

Hope Ziggler turns heel this episode, or at the very least changes his character a little bit. Also I'm curious to see how the title match is booked.


----------



## Mox Girl

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> If he's not world champ, I don't care if he's not on the show.
> 
> Let him come back next year when he's likely going to regain the title at either the Rumble or WM (hopefully as a heel.) Then I only have to pay attention to one show until that happens, like I did before KO won the title.


LOL what a great fan of Dean's you are. "I don't care about him if he's not champion!" lol, whatever happened to supporting guys no matter what they're doing???

And I really doubt he'd take time off until next year. If he's filming a movie, he'll be gone a month tops, like last time.



Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Yes I know that, but I am able to be a wrestling fan and suspend my disbelief rooting for my favorites to win anyway with Smackdown Live, unlike Raw which I can't even watch hardly at all anymore.*


WORD. I really hate it when you say you're rooting for your fave to win, and somebody immediately ruins your fun and says "oh you know they're not winning, right?", it's like just shut the hell up and let me support my fave. It's like during the Battleground Shield triple threat, whenever I said I was supporting Dean, people told me I was dreaming that he would win. And who won? Yeah, exactly lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Time for Smackdown to steal the show again my body is ready :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

TD Stinger said:


> . If they can just find the right niche for Bray, this show would be even better.


They have, jobbing to the stars


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL what a great fan of Dean's you are. "I don't care about him if he's not champion!" lol, whatever happened to supporting guys no matter what they're doing???


I do support him, but with the roster the way it is, there's nothing for him to do other than filler feuds until he regains the title. I don't think he'll win it back until next year.

If he sticks around, he'd probably feud with Corbin, who is one of the most boring motherfuckers on the roster. Somehow I doubt those segments will be captivating.


----------



## CJ

Looking forward to the next chapter in Bex/Bliss :becky


----------



## DoubtGin

Hope they can pull out a decent show.

I don't want a main event with a clean finish. Make something happen we care about. Styles beating Ambrose doesnt need to happen (especially after that win last week), Ambrose beating Styles isn't going to happen because that would be stupid at this point. I hope there will be some chaos.


----------



## DammitChrist

In Punk We Trust said:


> Time for Smackdown to steal the show again :mark:


Of course it will. Dolph Ziggler is there to do that job


----------



## Ace

So hyped for the ME. Can't wait for it.. another 2.5 hrs to go..


----------



## RDEvans

Give Miz a new challenger this week, he already beat Ziggler twice (Maybe trade Zayn to SD since he isn't doing much on RAW) and hopefully we get Harper back tonight.


----------



## imthegame19

How about Ambrose low blows AJ followed by rolling up pin. Dean wins the title back and AJ goes nuts? Yeah, Yeah I know Ambrose winning the title Smackdown is unlikely But if WWE plan is indeed to play hot potato with the title between AJ/Ambrose over the rest of the year. Well having the title change hands tonight on Smackdown instead of the PPV. Would be a cool surprise. Yes it's unlikely, but not impossible. I personally just don't feel the company is done with Ambrose as champion yet and feel the right people are very high on him. Considering the W they gave Ambrose last week, well that continued my confidence. While I also don't think WWE or Vince is as high on AJ as champion or a top guy as the IWC is. With the way AJ has been booked and with the way his character is played out on tv as super cocky. Well It's almost building up to AJ an falling on his face moment and something go wrong for him. So he can whine and complain and make excuses. Will that happen tonight? Well probably not, but I sense it coming soon.




> Give Miz a new challenger this week he already beat Ziggler twice (Maybe trade Zayn to SD since he isn't doing much on RAW) and hopefully we get Harper back tonight.



Ziggler will get another shot. Since Ziggler keeps getting screwed with stuff sprayed in his eyes. So they will do some match at the PPV in a cage or something with Maryese banded from ringside. Smackdown roster isn't big enough for Miz/Ziggler feud to end yet and tried and trades with Raw aren't happening until maybe the build up for Survivor Series.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

imthegame19 said:


> How about Ambrose low blows AJ followed by rolling up pin. Dean wins the title back and AJ goes nuts? Yeah, Yeah I know Ambrose winning the title Smackdown is unlikely But if WWE plan is indeed to play hot potato with the title between AJ/Ambrose over the rest of the year. Well having the title change hands tonight on Smackdown instead of the PPV. Would be a cool surprise. Yes it's unlikely, but not impossible. I personally just don't feel the company is done with Ambrose as champion yet and feel the right people are very high on him. Considering the W they gave Ambrose last week, well that continued my confidence. While I also don't think WWE or Vince is as high on AJ as champion or a top guy as the IWC is. With the way AJ has been booked and with the way his character is played out on tv as super cocky. Well It's almost building up to AJ an falling on his face moment and something go wrong for him. So he can whine and complain and make excuses. Will that happen tonight? Well probably not, but I sense it coming soon.


He's not winning it back this soon. Let it go. It's just an attempt to get people to tune in which will fail, because no one gives a fuck about wrestling anymore.

He'll win it back early next year.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

[USER]Straw Hat[/USER]

I FINALLY FOUND THE F*CKING GIF !!


----------



## Mox Girl

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> [USER]Straw Hat[/USER]
> 
> I FINALLY FOUND THE F*CKING GIF !!


I love the way Dean runs :lol


Can't wait for the match tonight. Go Dean  (yes I know he's not winning, no need to tell me, I'm gonna support him regardless cos that's what fans do lol)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love the way Dean runs :lol
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the match tonight. Go Dean  (yes I know he's not winning, no need to tell me, I'm gonna support him regardless cos that's what fans do lol)


Yeah I'm pumped for the match :mark::mark:


----------



## Sincere

Baron Corbin on the pre-show


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780913140082933760


----------



## Crasp

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780913140082933760


Well, Cleveland needs somethng to celebrate!


----------



## DoubtGin

I guess Miz' new challenger interrupts that celebration.

Would :lmao pretty hard if it is Ziggler again.


----------



## imthegame19

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's not winning it back this soon. Let it go. It's just an attempt to get people to tune in which will fail, because no one gives a fuck about wrestling anymore.
> 
> He'll win it back early next year.



I agree that he's probably not going to win it tonight. But nobody thought Ambrose would pin Cena clean last week either. So you never know on some of this stuff. Especially with the way they've booked AJ and his character. He's won all his big matches, braggs about it to everyone and creates everyone around him like crap. The writers are totally setting up this character for a fall at some point in the near future. Most heels bragging and being cocky is usually delusional stuff like the Miz. While with AJ everyone his character says he backs up, even when they mention the low blow thing. He goes so what I'm a winner and winners find a way to win. So at some point the AJ character luck will turn on him. With his character making excuses and bragging becoming more delusional stuff like most cocky heels. AKA remember what happen vs Daniel Bryan vs SHeamus at Mania. I'm not saying AJ will lose that fast, but I sense a surprise L coming soon. That said, it might be Cena the one who brings AJ down and not Ambrose.


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> Well, Cleveland needs somethng to celebrate!


----------



## Sincere

Even the pre-show is burying poor Dolph :mj2 :mj4


----------



## Crasp

Sincere said:


> Even the pre-show is burying poor Dolph :mj2 :mj4


They've been burying him for weeks. Same for the PPV Pre-shows. I think they're planning something though.


----------



## Sincere

Crasp said:


> They've been burying him for weeks. Same for the PPV Pre-shows. I think they're planning something though.


It has to be leading somewhere, surely.


----------



## StylesP1

12 minutes you blue bastards.


----------



## StylesP1

Enjoying Baron Corbin on the preshow.


----------



## Crasp

That was an ok job by Corbin there. Nice.


----------



## DoubtGin

Wonder who will be on Talking Smack this time. Probably AA.


----------



## DammitChrist

I hope this Smackdown beats Raw on the ratings this week.

Anyways, 6 more minutes :mark:


----------



## Sincere

Baron burying Raw's universal title scene :cenaooh


----------



## StylesP1

What do you guys think starts the show? I would like a shoot style promo from American Alpha. A heated, off the script type promo.


----------



## American_Nightmare

It's the true flagship A show in wrestling and exciting time in wrestling, as we're coming towards another returning pay per view, and we also could be coming towards another Final Deletion.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780918564341420032
why


----------



## StylesP1

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780918564341420032
> why


Story line reasons.


----------



## Crasp

StylesP1 said:


> What do you guys think starts the show? I would like a shoot style promo from American Alpha. A heated, off the script type promo.


I'm thinking it might start with either Miz or Ambrose.


----------



## Sincere

Why isn't Renee doing these backstage segments :renee2

Becky in the ring tonight?










That's what I like to hear.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

That Miz homecoming :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted

Bring on the Blue, baby...


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

I'd like Alexa Bliss to start the show in a bra and panties match.


----------



## PRODIGY

Showtime


----------



## Crasp

Sincere said:


> Why isn't Renee doing these backstage segments :renee2
> 
> Becky in the ring tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I like to hear.


So... if 4 of the girls are in a tag rematch of the DQ match last week, and they're not going to do Becky Vs. Bliss tonight (I assume!), then... is Eva back? Or is she not actually going to be wrestling?


----------



## wkc_23

I say it every week, because it's true..... I'M READY TO WATCH THE A SHOW :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

Hi everyone


----------



## Therapy

Second level is full.. Not sure about the hard camera side


----------



## DammitChrist

Awesome! Randy is opening the show :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Cool intro.


----------



## Hurin

DoubtGin said:


> Wonder who will be on Talking Smack this time. Probably AA.


It's probably AA's turn for the tag teams yeah. Becky needs to respond to what Bliss has been saying on there IMO.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WWE Title rematch!

LET'S GO! :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Randy opening the show :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

I hear voices in my head


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:jbl Time for the A-Show Maggle Mauro!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trophies

Didn't take long for Otunga to annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## StylesP1

Damn, crowd is alive and well! Packed house. Just stay the fuck away from BFE Alabama and the shows will be packed.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

Cue the SDL is already better than last nights Raw comments in about 5 minutes


----------



## Phaedra

Sooo, opening strong ... :ha 

sorry lol, this feud is all shades of messed up, should be better than it is. 

excited for smackdown though, as ever.


----------



## Darren Criss

OMG ORTON

He's in his best time since the Legacy :mark:


----------



## Restomaniac

I like this cocky face Randy so much more than the cookie cutter version.


----------



## DammitChrist

Trophies said:


> Didn't take long for Otunga to annoy the shit out of me.


Lol Already? Wow, that's a new record


----------



## PRODIGY

Please let Randy and Bray have some type of brawl.


----------



## DoubtGin

Crowd is hot for Randy.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Tweener Orton is one of the best mic workers in the company when he's interested.

Should be in the title picture.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Can't wait till No Mercy when Bray jobs like a geek again


----------



## wwe9391

The Bray Wyatt schtick is getting real old


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I love Randy calling Bray's bluff.


----------



## Restomaniac

Bray is just white noise now.


----------



## TD Stinger

Eh, starting off the show with the one thing Smackdown hasn’t booked well which is Wyatt.


----------



## Darren Criss

My internet is being a bitchy today


----------



## Phaedra

Oh god ... it's story time with bray and randall.


----------



## Crasp

At least they're getting the whole "Bray says some things that ultimately won't matter" bit out the way early.


----------



## Restomaniac

FFS Bray you're not a God. Unless you are the God of losers.


----------



## DGenerationMC

By a "trail of bread crumps", Bray means a couple of ounces of cocaine.


----------



## wkc_23

HE'S GOT THE WHOOOOLLLLE WORLD


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"You're in no position to make demands" - Bray Wyatt

And you are Bray :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Bray giving the same promo he's given before his previous 20 losses in big matches.


----------



## Headliner

Yeah I'm ready for Orton/Bray to end already.


----------



## Dolorian

Lame, another video package lecture from Wyatt, give me some damn in person interaction. Have them cut the promo and go at each other in the mic live in the ring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bray rambles like a fucking Jamaican drug dealer.


----------



## wwe9391

Is Bray the wicked witch of the west?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Great reception for Ambrose.


----------



## StylesP1

Shots fired on PG


----------



## MMM2909

We seen it all before but god damn is Bray good on the mic


----------



## DoubtGin

Bray is very boring right now. Hope this ends so Orton can get into more interesting feuds.


----------



## DammitChrist

Nice, was able to pay attention to Wyatt's promo for the whole time.


----------



## Darren Criss

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "You're in no position to make demands" - Bray Wyatt
> 
> And you are Bray :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao


----------



## Phaedra

"Dean, can we talk about your ginger beard?"


----------



## Therapy

Cena mentions get zero reaction.. Hilarious


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

The ascension taking the pin.


----------



## Flair Flop

Bray gets my respect for continuing to give such an effort. Knowing it won't ever yield any results.


----------



## wkc_23

Charly Caruso, marry me.


----------



## Headliner

That was a good promo by LSDean. If only he could be more consistent.


----------



## StylesP1

Dont like an 8 man tag. Stupid. Where the flying fuck is Breezango?


----------



## Darren Criss

I didn't liked Bray before the draft tbh

Now I'm very behind him


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shots fired on Renee.


----------



## TD Stinger

Only wish SD could have been in Cincy like Raw was last night so the title match could be in Ambrose's home town.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

"I got a lot of things on my mind but unfortunately this is a PG show." And with that one line Dean Ambrose became the voice of the voiceless.


----------



## Lothario

Did Ambrose ever so gently caress her face? :lmao Where is Renee? Liked that promo, though. No goofy bs. He's going to be fine if they keep pushing him in this direction.


----------



## Restomaniac

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> The ascension taking the pin.


Yep and that's the ONLY reason they are in the match.


----------



## DoubtGin

that's some lazy booking on the 8 man tag

and wtf, Ascension? :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket

Orton/Wyatt feud is one of the worst booked feuds of all time.

So much for SDL getting everything right.


----------



## Hurin

I don't view Orton as a GREAT promo or anything but there was nothing wrong with that opener, except sadly I don't think people buy Bray right now and why would they? Dude just lost to the Big Red Fossil on PPV.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

MMM2909 said:


> We seen it all before but god damn is Bray good on the mic


He's average at best, anyone can sit and spout out recorded promo packages.

If he was good in the mic he'd be in the ring and getting involved in back and forth arguments.

The one time he did was against Cena and Cena absolutely burried him


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great reaction for Ambrose, some boos mixed in there too. Can't wait for the main event. :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ambrose is damn good on the mic.


----------



## Darren Criss

StylesP1 said:


> Dont like an 8 man tag. Stupid. Where the flying fuck is Breezango?


I hope see them returning after No Mercy to feud with AA.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolorian said:


> Lame, another video package lecture from Wyatt, give me some damn in person interaction. Have them cut the promo and go at each other in the mic live in the ring.


They might have an interaction backstage later on tonight. It looked like Randy left the ring to search for Bray somewhere in the arena


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Headliner said:


> That was a good promo by LSDean. If only he could be more consistent.


I think he's been pretty consistent since the split.

Good sh*t w/ Ziggler, AJ & Cena. Before the split he was pretty off and on.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Meh start in all honesty, hopefully Orton attacks Bray backstage or something.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Ambrose getting touchy feely with Charly looked a little... Too comfortable...


----------



## Phaedra

where are we btw? with smackdown i mean lol. 

they in cleveland? if they are, they better to put alexa out there, face pop of the night lol.


----------



## wkc_23

8 MAN TAG MATCH... WHYYY, PLAYA


----------



## Darren Criss

Ascencion should disband.

Konnor is good, I liked him on FCW. :cheer


----------



## AngryConsumer

Decent enough opener, which hopefully translates to Orton finding Bray in the back and ensuing a brawl.


----------



## Stellar

Bray is a God.. even though he loses every time and can't seem to keep his "family" together. Goodness WWE has hurt the character and they are foolish to think that no one would remember his losing record.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Ambrose again cuts a great promo. Straight, to the point, and very convincing.


----------



## MMM2909

wow they all got the jobber entrance, except the Usos


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Am I drunk or did the Ascension always have white facepaint


----------



## Prayer Police

Ascension upping their face-paint game.
This new Uso theme sucks. Needs to be less club and more thug.


----------



## Abisial

EY NEW MUSIC


----------



## Restomaniac

I'm really looking forward to Westworld. It's a shame they could CGI Yul into it though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

They're a 4-Man Band!


----------



## wkc_23

FINALLY, the usos got different music.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Usos have a new theme. Oh shit


----------



## Therapy

X-PAC!


----------



## Trophies

Heel Usos with heel music.


----------



## StylesP1

New entrance!


----------



## Headliner

New music that's just as dope? And they walking to the ring like they the truth. 

I'VE BEEN BLESSED


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

:lol The Uso's with generic heel music #879


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

New Usos theme :clap:clap

They look like some real bloods rn :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Darren Criss

I hope see Naomi vs Nattie

None of them pinned or submitted someone to win a match yet


----------



## TD Stinger

I love how far they’ve committed with this Uso heel turn. New music, ring gear, attitude, style. Love it.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

I can't believe I'm saying this but the Usos are the tag team I'm most interested in right now.


----------



## -XERO-

I knew the Usos would get a new theme eventually.


----------



## Lothario

New theme for Uso's. New look. They needed this badly Hopefully they get the belts at No Mercy.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Goon'd out Usos....Fck wit me!!!!!! I'm hear for all of it.


----------



## the_hound

everybody gets the jobber entrance including the tag champs except romans cousins. what a shocker not


----------



## DoubtGin

Fitting theme. And their outfits are great since they turned.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

TD Stinger said:


> I love how far they’ve committed with this Uso heel turn. New music, ring gear, attitude, style. Love it.


Too bad they're still cringeworthy clowns. Overacting like crazy.


----------



## Darren Criss

Usos' new gear looking good


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm more than invested in the Usos' directional change. 

This is very well much needed.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Uso's are turning into hunico and that other guy.


----------



## wkc_23

That is what the Usos needed. I total persona change. I'm interested in them now.


----------



## Hurin

that new Usos theme is some trap shit

and I fucking loooooooooove it


----------



## Restomaniac

Did the Uso's come straight from working in a car wash as they see me to have left their cleaning cloths in their back pockets.?


----------



## MMM2909

Again with the story about Rikishi on a movie set...jesus christ Otunga


----------



## Mox Girl

Dean promo had me going :mark:

The Usos look so much like gang members now, lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Damn, the Usos changes their gear every week now it seems.


----------



## Abisial

the_hound said:


> everybody gets the jobber entrance including the tag champs except romans cousins. what a shocker not


....Or it's because Smackdown needs to save time and they got new theme music?


----------



## Dolorian

Good to see the Usos completely moved from the Crayola Twins nonsense.


----------



## Therapy

Nice fucking flow to this match so far...


----------



## DoolieNoted

The Uso's pants make me think of curry sauce.


----------



## Flair Flop

Usos are exceeding my expectations in actually selling me their new heel characters.


----------



## yeahbuddy

I'm ready for the hometown celebration.. we in the only city in the world that will cheer the miz. We love him here. So if they plan on a face interrupting I hope they are prepared for them to get heat. Yes even Dolph


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> New music that's just as dope? And they walking to the ring like they the truth.
> 
> I'VE BEEN BLESSED


Yes! The thuggish demeanor.

:frankdance2


----------



## DammitChrist

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but the Usos are the tag team I'm most interested in right now.


It's crazy though. I couldn't stand the Usos months ago. Now? They're arguably the most interesting tag team on Smackdown. The Usos are back in my positive list because of their heel turn, new attitude, and change in character


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I hope The Usos end up turning into The Briscoes (Jey = Jay, Jimmy = Mark)....wishful thinking but a guy can dream.


----------



## Darren Criss

Ryder :cheer


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

FaceTime Heel said:


> I hope The Usos end up turning into The Briscoes (Jey = Jay, Jimmy = Mark)....wishful thinking but a guy can dream.


You're setting The Usos up for failure if you try to make them the Briscoes :lol plus you know .... PG


----------



## StylesP1

As far as 8 man tags go, this is about as good as you can do. Kudos to everyone in the ring.


----------



## Headliner

Crowd really into this. Everyone is over.:wow


----------



## RapShepard

Sometimes I wonder if the ECW guys would rather have their name chanted than E-C-Dub

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

Why does Chad Gable taking the role of the face in peril remind me of Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

StylesP1 said:


> As far as 8 man tags go, this is about as good as you can do. Kudos to everyone in the ring.


The crowd is f*cking hot for it.


----------



## Flair Flop

Gable sells the struggle to get to his corner to make a tag so well.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

It's shocking how over slater has become. I'd love it if he finally got his IC title sometime in the future.


----------



## Therapy

This is amazing.. Everyone is over... Heath Slater with MASSIVE hot tag pops!!


----------



## wkc_23

Vikor's face paint kinda reminds me of the punisher


----------



## AngryConsumer

PROPS to this crowd! :mark:


----------



## Restomaniac

The name Rhyno was never more appropriate for a wrestler. 

He is so thickly set.


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin actually lost to fuckin Kane on Main Event :lmao (and Crews beat Breeze).


----------



## TD Stinger

You know, I don’t love having this 8 man tag. But, a hot crowd can turn a somewhat pointless match into a fun one. And that’s what we have here.


----------



## -XERO-

Clique said:


> Yes! The thuggish demeanor.
> 
> :frankdance2


(Repost from the Backlash thread. lol)


----------



## RapShepard

DGenerationMC said:


> By a "trail of bread crumps", Bray means a couple of ounces of cocaine.


Nothing wrong with some nose candy if you're responsible lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Slater's hot tag :zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## wkc_23

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> It's shocking how over slater has become. I'd love it if he finally got his IC title sometime in the future.


Slater took that gimmick and ran with it.


----------



## the_hound

complete crap


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

ASCENSION JUST WON A FUCKING MATCH!


----------



## MMM2909

Good match,good finish.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Yeah that was definitely one of the better 8-man tags I've seen.


----------



## DoubtGin

Slater is everything Sandow should have been (in terms of booking).


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> ASCENSION JUST WON A FUCKING MATCH!


It is 2016. Crazy things like that happen.


----------



## SovereignVA

I like the Usos new two-part finisher.

It's sold well.


----------



## Godway

Crowd was hotter for that opener than they were for RAW's :lol Heath Slater >>> Roman


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown's Tag Division is lit.


----------



## DammitChrist

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> It's shocking how over slater has become. I'd love it if he finally got his IC title sometime in the future.


Hell yea!! I'm down with a Miz/Slater program for the IC title


----------



## wwe9391

Godway said:


> Heath Slater >>> Roman


yea no. Nice try tho


----------



## wkc_23

RAH!


----------



## RapShepard

I like that finish for the Usos, would be dope if they got another just to be able to shake it up

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy

Godway said:


> Crowd was hotter for that opener than they were for RAW's :lol Heather Slater >>> Roman


Heath Slater getting bigger pops than Roman... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Holy balls, the Ascension get a win in a match that's not on the Network.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Is brah a Cena thing now? Ugh...


----------



## Lothario

Miz is gold :lmao


----------



## MMM2909

The Miz so fucking fun now...the best heel in the WWE


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Miz >>>>>>>> LeBron


----------



## Darren Criss

We're happy now but Slater is gonna be drafted to Raw next year  :frustrate: :cuss: :evil:


----------



## the_hound

right just to be clear, we expect slater to be out for 4 weeks now, since its the same move that took out AA for a few weeks.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That f*cking heel move by Miz :lol:lol:lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

This reminds of feud Randy had with Kane.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao


----------



## Phaedra

lol, i'm a doofus, alexa is fae Columbus, OH eh?


----------



## Clique

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> (Repost from the Backlash thread. lol)


I was thinking more along the lines of...


----------



## RapShepard

So what JBL is saying is the black guys can't be the city's favorite son.. lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

YES! Orton/Wyatt backstage! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh Miz, don't stop being a great heel


----------



## wwe9391

This Smackdown hasn't been good so far. Its probably just gonna be the main event thats good and thats it

Miz tho is fuckin gold


----------



## Darren Criss

Miz and Maryse !!!!

:bow :bow :bow


----------



## Lothario

Stick figures? Vince must have recently watched Blair Witch.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Shades of Broken Matt.


----------



## wkc_23

Rowan switches sheep masks every week


----------



## DoubtGin

I expected some hidden door to open when Randy turned that wooden axe lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Boiler room brawl would be a sweet way for Rowan to take a loss

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMM2909

Props to the crow...they have been great so far


----------



## Flair Flop

Love seeing them actually make use of the arena.


----------



## Restomaniac

the_hound said:


> right just to be clear, we expect slater to be out for 4 weeks now, since its the same move that took out AA for a few weeks.


No because Gable took numerous attacks to the knee.


----------



## Hurin

That tag team match was REAL fun while it lasted.


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> This Smackdown hasn't been good so far. Its probably just gonna be the main event thats good and thats it


I've enjoyed it and I'm sure others have, too. Only thing that was 'meh' was the Wyatt/Orton opening.


----------



## DammitChrist

LOL at Miz getting his poster up to piss off the crowd XD


----------



## DoolieNoted

I can't believe I'm typing this.... But...

Did SDL just manage to pull of an entertaining 8-man tag?


I may have to up my meds.


----------



## Darren Criss

I'm glad to see you guys enjoying Miz :mark:


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> Stick figures? Vince must have recently watched Blair Witch.


The original or remake?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Orton following the buzzards


----------



## wwe9391

The Heath Slater "thing" is what Fandango was in 2013, and Sandow last year. He will be back to his normal jobber self soon enough


----------



## Victor Chaos

Godway said:


> Heath Slater >>> Roman


Yep. It's not a major accomplishment because 90% of the roster is >>>>>>> Roman.


----------



## Darren Criss

Gainn_Damage said:


> I can't believe I'm typing this.... But...
> 
> Did SDL just manage to pull of an entertaining 8-man tag?
> 
> 
> I may have to up my meds.


Is your first time watching SmackDown? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Gainn_Damage said:


> I can't believe I'm typing this.... But...
> 
> Did SDL just manage to pull of an entertaining 8-man tag?
> 
> 
> I may have to up my meds.


The A show does A show things.


----------



## wwe9391

Lothario said:


> I've enjoyed it and I'm sure others have, too. Only thing that was 'meh' was the Wyatt/Orton opening.


I hated tag team match. Not a fan of multi man tags. Still plenty of time to change my mind


----------



## WrestlingOracle

That was shot really cool with the darkness blending in with Orton's tats and Orton with the serious look turning the ax. Too bad it didn't go anywhere. If I were on creative, I'd be salivating writing these two.


----------



## RapShepard

Gainn_Damage said:


> I can't believe I'm typing this.... But...
> 
> Did SDL just manage to pull of an entertaining 8-man tag?
> 
> 
> I may have to up my meds.


Wellness policy failure incoming




Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Lothario

RapShepard said:


> The original or remake?
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


:lol

Knowing McMahon? Definetly the original. From 1999.


"Found footage horror? This is revolutionary!" :vince

He probably still thinks it's based on a true story.


----------



## Darren Criss

SmackDown is so good that makes me want to see people that I don't like (Usos, AJ, Dolph..)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nikki in that bikini though even with the neckbrace :zayn3


----------



## Restomaniac

wwe9391 said:


> The Heath Slater "thing" is what Fandango was in 2013, and Sandow last year. He will be back to his normal jobber self soon enough


Except it seems on SDL that the bookers have a clue and write the story properly.


----------



## RapShepard

wwe9391 said:


> The Heath Slater "thing" is what Fandango was in 2013, and Sandow last year. He will be back to his normal jobber self soon enough


Probably, but it's fun to go with the ride. Nothing wrong with a fad if it's fun and produces good segments


----------



## FaceTime Heel

This is quite interesting if you ask me. Tryna see how this Randy/Bray situation plays out....


----------



## Simply Flawless

Lothario said:


> Stick figures? Vince must have recently watched Blair Witch.


And stealing MY goddamn idea for a Blair Witch themed thing with Orton/Wyatt :leo


----------



## wwe9391

Restomaniac said:


> Except it seems on SDL that the bookers have a clue and write the story properly.


Just wait. Its coming. Come WM season he will be lost in the shuffle again


----------



## Victor Chaos

Total Bellas :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

So much Bray on this show.


----------



## wkc_23

I'm just not a big fan of Carmella at all.


----------



## Lothario

Carmella is hot but she's not connecting because she's playing a character that just isn't her. Isn't she from like Minnesota?!


----------



## DoolieNoted

Storytime with Bray..

Which way did he go? Which way did he go?


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Nikki in that bikini though even with the neckbrace :zayn3


:book


----------



## Darren Criss

Carmella :mark:


----------



## Therapy

Naomi Hardy!


----------



## RapShepard

Lothario said:


> Knowing McMahon? Definetly the original. From 1999.
> 
> 
> "Found footage horror? This is revolutionary!" :vince
> 
> He probably still thinks it's based on a true story.


Lol right, I'll never forget that he told Paul Burchill nobody cared about pirates while Pirates of the Caribbean was a thing lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## StylesP1

Love how Naomi keeps her entrance fresh with new outfits.


----------



## Darren Criss

The G.O.A.T said:


> Total Bellas :mark:


unk4


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> Carmella is hot but she's not connecting because she's playing a character that just isn't her. Isn't she from like Minnesota?!


She wasn't connecting as a face so they turned her heel but she isn't connecting on that role either. Maybe they should have put her together with Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Titty Bella and Thot Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## SovereignVA

Mauro calling that a headscissors :lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Clique said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of...



s/o The Bone Thugs. Cleveland's Finest!!!!


----------



## DoolieNoted

Anger issues?

No shit, Sherlock..


----------



## DGenerationMC

:clap


----------



## StylesP1

Gainn_Damage said:


> Anger issues?
> 
> No shit, Sherlock..


But....he had to do some digging to find that out.


----------



## Flair Flop

Dolorian said:


> She wasn't connecting as a face so they turned her heel but she isn't connecting on that role either. Maybe they should have put her together with Enzo and Cass.


This


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

These women got something about Carmella's booty

First Becky getting a firm grip at backlash and now Naomi :lol


----------



## The Cowboy!!

Mr.I call every move 

First time JBL has ever made me laugh


----------



## DoolieNoted

Nice buttshuffle from Naomi there..


----------



## DammitChrist

Did Carmella just imitate Nikki Bella's booty shake (the one that she does at the beginning of her entrance)?


----------



## PRODIGY

So ummmmmm when are we gonna get Godlexa Bliss tho?


----------



## Lothario

Hot lesbian action with Carmella and Naomi.










SD 's women's division gets better every week. I said it last week too but Nikki genuinely is getting hotter with age.


----------



## StylesP1

DammitC said:


> Did Carmella just mock Nikki Bella's booty shake (the one that she does at the beginning of her entrance)?


Yes she did.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

I always think Naomi's entrance is going to make someone color blind her neon is so bright. 

On a different note, loving that new theme for the Usos


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Lothario said:


> Hot lesbian action with Carmella and Naomi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD 's women's division gets better every week. I said it last week too but Nikki genuinely is getting hotter with age.


Most fitting Roman GIF ever :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Nattie always looks so bored nowadays. Autopilot.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

The difference between how hot the smackdown women are compared to the raw women is amazing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

What the f*ck is that "yeaaaaaaaaaaaaay" sh*t Nattie does.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Lothario said:


> Hot lesbian action with Carmella and Naomi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SD 's women's division gets better every week. I said it last week too but Nikki genuinely is getting hotter with age.


That Roman gif is perfect


----------



## StylesP1

How many times a day do you think Tyson tells Natalya to shut the fuck up?


----------



## SovereignVA

Can Carmella and Naomi have sex already?


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

StylesP1 said:


> How many times a day do you think Tyson tells Natalya to shut the fuck up?


At least 5000


----------



## DammitChrist

Lol the PG version of the Bronco Buster


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Not feeling it with this show tonight. No way should you have 6 guys laying around outside the ring and 2 more laying around inside in a fucking 8-man tag natch. And what the fuck was that supposed to be with Rhyno outside? And commercials. And the backstage nonsense with Randy and Bray (missed half of that watching something else because of all the fucking commercials). Women spending more time posing and dancing than wrestling. And more goddamn commercials. Feels like Vince told the SD crew to punt so as not to make RAW look so bad.

Counting Cars is kinda good tonight.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Bitcho Buster..


----------



## Irrelevant

Nikki looks weird with those white socks.


----------



## DoubtGin

This isn't a very good match.


----------



## Lothario

God I love Nikki now :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Nikki Bella is not a face, her reactions are just so consistent as far as Women go.


----------



## Dolorian

I think SD women's division has the right balance of veterans (Nikki, Niaomi, Nattie) and newcomers (Alexa, Becky, Carmella) to lend credibility to the division and offer fresh matchups between old and new, which helps the new girls get themselves over. While Charlotte is my favorite of the women right now, RAW women's division is lacking this balance.


----------



## StylesP1

Carmella continuing her dominance!


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm so sick of Nikki jobbing to everyone.


----------



## The True Believer

Carmella beats Nikki again. Pretty sure a fearless poster isn't going to like this...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Carmella with another W :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Does Raw have a much lower amount of divas as opposed to SD or does it just seem that way?


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, can we stop with the women’s tag matches for a few weeks. You’re getting to the point of overkill here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Nikki jobs AGAIN and @Fearless Maryse loses another piece of his soul.*


----------



## MMM2909

wow congrats to Nikki for jobbing so much


----------



## AngryConsumer

"Tag me, tag me, tag me!" 

Carmella receives tag. Stands on apron, just looking at Natalya. :nikkilol


----------



## wkc_23

They really riding out these Orton/Wyatt segments tonight..


----------



## DoubtGin

Nikki has become Carmella's bitch at this point.

I'm sure Nikki will win at the next PPV but this is probably the most one sided feud I've seen.


----------



## Dolorian

The G.O.A.T said:


> I'm so sick of Nikki jobbing to everyone.


No worries, it doesn't hurts her at this point.


----------



## The Renegade

Don't care what anyone says, Carmella has been amazing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

The True Believer said:


> Carmella beats Nikki again. Pretty sure a fearless poster isn't going to like this...


Saw that one coming before the match ever started. 

I'm telling y'all, they're phoning this one in.


----------



## Strategize

The Renegade said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Carmella has been amazing.


Amazing....ly bad yeah


----------



## StylesP1

Ok im really digging this Randy thing...


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

This the most tv time the Wyatt Family has ever gotten


----------



## wkc_23

Not sure who the predator or the prey, but I know the dumbass :lol


----------



## Phaedra

From a genius to someone who can't use doorhandles, oh how the mighty have fallen lol.


----------



## ellthom

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, can we stop with the women’s tag matches for a few weeks. You’re getting to the point of overkill here.


Teddy Long booking backstage


----------



## The Renegade

Strategize said:


> Amazing....ly bad yeah


No, I'm clearly saying I'm enjoying her character. :serious:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The Renegade said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Carmella has been amazing.


I've thoroughly enjoyed her since the turn.


----------



## DoubtGin

That was an interesting backstage segment, but the Wyatts look like complete morons.


----------



## Trophies

Randy Orton in the next horror movie.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Is Grant Morrison writing these Wyatt family/Orton segments? Golden opportunity for a creative and forward thinking story here that to me is coming off head scratching.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

The Renegade said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Carmella has been amazing.


I'm digging heel Carmella as well. Her workrate could stand to improve but I think she has a grasp of her character and her mic work is pretty damn good too.


----------



## Hurin

I guarantee Nikki's fans will use all these jobs she's doing as proof that she deserves to be the one to take the title off of Becky in a few months. After all, she's so SELFLESS putting over all these new girls :C


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, can we stop with the women’s tag matches for a few weeks. You’re getting to the point of overkill here.


Has been my long standing criticism with how they handle things in the women's division, everything is solved by throwing them in tag team matches.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I'm bored.


----------



## DammitChrist

Interesting backstage segment. They're really trying to turn this storyline into Predator vs Prey. Plus, you have Erick Rowan playing the role of a Stalker.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Hurin said:


> I guarantee Nikki's fans will use all these jobs she's doing as proof that she deserves to be the one to take the title off of Becky in a few months.


I don't care what they do with her as long as she keeps gyrating that epic ass.


----------



## StylesP1

I would like to see this Randy scavenger hunt end by him opening a door and Luke Harper takes him out. Then a beatdown ensues by the Wyatt Family.


----------



## The Renegade

FaceTime Heel said:


> I'm digging heel Carmella as well. Her workrate could stand to improve but I think she has a grasp of her character and her mic work is pretty damn good too.


Yeah. Her ring work leaves lots to be desired, but her character work is pretty impressive for a recent call up. She's showing a ton of personality everytime she's out there.


----------



## Phaedra

I'm kinda hoping Harper is going to be hiding in the shadows somewhere. but boo he's on raw by most accounts.


----------



## PacoAwesome

For those making fun of rowan for not using the door. He isn't meant to destroy Orton, it's part of the plan to make Orton paranoid and afraid of making the wrong choice. The longer he stays in the room, the worse it will get for him. Decent writing from Smackdown, I'll give them that.


----------



## Godway

They're jobbing Nikki in tag/muli-girl matches calm the fuck down :lol And that's good for her because it shows she's not that much of an ego maniac and knows she had her time (and we should all be very glad that time has passed), because lord knows all she has to do to get a title reign is ask.


----------



## Simply Flawless

wkc_23 said:


> They really riding out these Orton/Wyatt segments tonight..


No buys unless the Blair Witch ends up getting Randy.....


----------



## Flair Flop

A year ago Charlotte had to struggle her ass off to get the belt off Nikki. At least Charlotte had a reputation from NXT when she came up. Now this green as a cucumber Carmella is making Nikki look like James Ellsworth every week.


----------



## Phaedra

StylesP1 said:


> I would like to see this Randy scavenger hunt end by him opening a door and Luke Harper takes him out. Then a beatdown ensues by the Wyatt Family.


Duuuuudddeee, did we just read each others minds? lol.


----------



## PRODIGY

Maryse tho! kada


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Phaedra said:


> I'm kinda hoping Harper is going to be hiding in the shadows somewhere. but boo he's on raw by most accounts.


Harper on RAW is a work!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lothario

Damn. Miz's digital carpet rollout was pretty cool.


----------



## Victor Chaos

BUsiness is about to pick back up again. The A-Lister and his Goddess are here. One of the reasons Smackdown Live is must see tv.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Miz getting his own pyro


----------



## WrestlingOracle

PacoAwesome said:


> For those making fun of rowan for not using the door. He isn't meant to destroy Orton, it's part of the plan to make Orton paranoid and afraid of making the wrong choice. The longer he stays in the room, the worse it will get for him. Decent writing from Smackdown, I'll give them that.


I started watching late. Mind explaining what this little angle is to me? I am quite confused without context.


----------



## wkc_23

Based Miz is here.


----------



## DoubtGin

Maryse


----------



## PacoAwesome

Maryse is looking fine as hell!


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE A-LISTER! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Whorse said:


> A year ago Charlotte had to struggle her ass off to get the belt off Nikki. At least Charlotte had a reputation from NXT when she came up. Now this green as a cucumber Carmella is making Nikki look like James Ellsworth every week.


Struggle ? She took it off her in her first Singles PPV upon call up :lol:lol:lol


----------



## wkc_23

Mayrse is looking spectacular tonight.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

this makes me like the Miz


----------



## PRODIGY

:lmao Miz is indeed awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin

I love how overblown this is :lmao


----------



## Headliner

I use to HATE Miz. He's came a long way. I can tolerate him now.


----------



## StylesP1

No Mundo in the package?!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Waiting for a clip from The Real World New York....where the Miz was born.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The Miz :mark:

Who will probably be interrupted by Ziggler :frustrate


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EXCELLENT MIZ video package. Nothing will top his one at WM 27 though :zayn3


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, remember those 2006 days when the Miz was this reality talk-host scrub after debuting on Smackdown. He's really come a long way since then


----------



## Nicky Midss

Jbl sucks something awful


----------



## wkc_23

Miz was face for about 30 secs :lol


----------



## Lothario

Miz is killing it.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Wow. Miz even hates his hometown.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Therapy

Miz heeling it up to perfection


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz is on fire.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Preach it Miz.


----------



## PRODIGY

Miz spittin dat truth.


----------



## SovereignVA

Wow, if Miz can turn this crowd against him he's a lowkey GOAT heel.


----------



## Clique

Miz has truly come a long, LONG way. He was a candidate for WOAT when he first started. Look at ya boy now.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

He has a point though. As a Cavs fan, he's right.


----------



## Lothario

Lmao. Miz shooting on fans.


----------



## DoubtGin

THE RETURN OF MIZ' DAD :mark:


----------



## IJizz2Miz

That was a beautiful video and it is a damn shame that more people didn't come out for Miz's homecoming. Show some respect people


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Miz' dad actually with an expression and a clap. wow.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Why they leave in the face spray in Ziggler in the video package? 

And them's some rough looking mama and papa Miz out there.


----------



## notalius

He should have called his parents out for calling him Dolph lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I just... I couldn't care less about Miz, no matter how hard I try, I can't find a fuck to give.

I don't even give a shit about his wife.

It's not even that he's bad at anything, it's just like he's charismatic, but also a potato?


----------



## PacoAwesome

I love how the dads always don't seem to give a fuck besides cenas dad


----------



## Victor Chaos

Ziggler is indeed a world class loser.


----------



## Trophies

Miz's parents vs Ziggler's parents in a No Holds Bared match.


----------



## Therapy

lol. Miz dropping truth bombs


----------



## IJizz2Miz

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I just... I couldn't care less about Miz, no matter how hard I try, I can't find a fuck to give.
> 
> I don't even give a shit about his wife.
> 
> It's not even that he's bad at anything, it's just like he's charismatic, but also a potato?



You just made the list buddy


----------



## -XERO-

FaceTime Heel said:


> Waiting for a clip from The Real World New York....where the Miz was born.


----------



## Godway

Dolph should bring up that he used to ragdoll Amy Schumer in bed. 

I love his current gimmick of being the biggest loser in WWE, and having every single person point out at all times how he's the worst ever.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Miz pulling out the shovel on Dolph.


----------



## Phaedra

The Cleaner said:


> Harper on RAW is a work!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


well i fucking hope so, it'd make zero sense.


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz with the truth :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA

SDL re-birthed The Miz


----------



## Lothario

Miz is just giving Dolph some tough love. His heart is in the right place tbh.


----------



## TD_DDT

Miz is GOAT heel in today's wwe


----------



## AngryConsumer

ALL HAIL, THE MIZ! :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## wwe9391

Dolph is such a loser lol


----------



## Phaedra

FUCK. miz, put away the blowtorch.


----------



## DoubtGin

Miz burying Ziggler hard


----------



## Therapy

That was a VICIOUS promo...


----------



## Flair Flop

Now that's a fucking heel promo


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Ziggler needs to retire or at least get out of the title picture.

He offers nothing.

The Miz is goat level on the mic.


----------



## CGS

Miz proving once again why he is the best mic worker in the company today


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

DOLPH WITH TEARS IN HIS EYES :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Headliner

Title vs career. Guaranteed Ziggler is winning the IC title.


----------



## wwe9391

Ive heard this promo before Dolph


----------



## markoutsmarkout

The Miz and Dolph killing it.


----------



## wkc_23

This is a fucking good segment.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Ziggler :westbrook1


----------



## Phaedra

oh man ...


----------



## RapShepard

Whining Ziggler is annoying 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Where is this going, and will it hurry up and get there.


----------



## SpeedStick

300 night a year , dame on the road for 300 out of 365 days


----------



## Trophies

Does Ziggler want to create a tag team with The Miz or something?


----------



## StylesP1

This is amazing from both men


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Dolph has great passion but 99% of the time it goes nowhere.


----------



## Marcos 25063

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Clique

I'm loving this segment


----------



## MMM2909

WOW Dolph is killing it tonight


----------



## Therapy

Yes!!! Old school career match!!! This segment is fucking beautiful..


----------



## RapShepard

Ziggler needs to lose the retirement match to solidify the IC title

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra

scrap the main event, make this happen here and now.


----------



## Jaydash

Fuck off Dolph....they're seriously not going to take the IC title off Miz when he's red hot are they?


----------



## Prayer Police

Ziggler be like...


----------



## SovereignVA

Wow, I really think Miz deserves to win. But a win for Ziggler can give him the well-needed momentum to carry SDL's mid-card division.


----------



## wkc_23

Headliner said:


> Title vs career. Guaranteed Ziggler is winning the IC title.


Haha nice call.


----------



## wwe9391

I would want Dolph too lose TBH


----------



## Solf

What an amazing promo from Ziggler. Such passion.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

DOLPH FUCKING ZIGGLER! What a promo! This is gold from both guys.


----------



## PRODIGY

That segment was great.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Yooooooooo.....that segment was flawless. No Mercy might be the sht.


----------



## RapShepard

SovereignVA said:


> Wow, I really think Miz deserves to win. But a win for Ziggler can give him the well-needed momentum to carry SDL's mid-card division.


But Miz is carrying the division right now, why switch

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubtGin

Wow, this segment was fantastic. 

Props to both guys.


----------



## wkc_23

That segment ALONE was better than RAW.


----------



## Phaedra

I can't be the only person who wants to hug dolph ziggler rn.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Miz continuing to show his impressive fire as of late and Ziggler becoming THE BASED DOLPH with that raw emotion. :clap

Leave it to SD to once again blow RAW out of the water, this time by having a mid-card title feud that's actually worth a damn.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Ziggler better not go over the Miz

Would be the worst booking decision I've ever seen unless they want Miz in the real title picture.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SH*T WHAT A SEGMENT 

MIZ WITH THE VICIOUS HEELNESS AND DOLPH WITH TEARS IN HIS EYES

TITLE V. CAREER :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss

Another Ambrose vs Aj for title rematch? What happened to wrestling?


----------



## Dolorian

That was a very good segment by both men, plenty of truth bombs from The Miz and it really hit Dolph hard.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun segment all around and this should lead to a hot and emotional match at No Mercy.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Smackdown killing right now. Both Miz and Ziggler been on fire since the brand split


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

Wow there's a match on a ppv with an actual story behind it.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

So much fire and passion from both of them. This is why Smackdown is eviscerating Raw right now. Just fantastic.

A+


----------



## Strategize

Well that was the best thing on the show by a mile so far...


----------



## DammitChrist

I don't know. The accolades of winning the WHC title twice, winning the IC title multiple times, winning the US title, winning the MITB briefcase in 2012, and being the sole survivor of Survivor Series twice in 2012 and 2014 (while being the one to eliminate the Authority single-handlely) sounds like a decent career to me 

Edit: oh damn, Ziggler's career is on the line


----------



## StylesP1

God damn, No Mercy is going to fucking kill it. 

Styles vs Cena vs Ambrose
Orton vs Bray
Becky vs Alexa
Miz vs Dolph in title vs career match
Nikki vs Carmella 
Slater/Rhyno vs Usos

Yes!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Fucking amazing segment. For what represented and how they deliver it. Props to both man. A man willing to put his carrer on the line for the IC seriously give a lot of prestige to the title.


----------



## Rise

Wow that was a great segment reminded me of the 90s. I'm totally hyped for miz vs ziggler wtf.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Ziggler needs to retire or at least get out of the title picture.
> 
> He offers nothing.
> 
> The Miz is goat level on the mic.


Oh come on, this is great from Dolph.


----------



## AngryConsumer

FAN-FUCKING-TASTIC SEGMENT! :applause


----------



## Spaz350

Holy shit, that was amazing. I think Miz has proved over the last month or so that he's stepped it up to the top of his game, but damn... I didn't know Ziggler had that in him. That felt real.

And of course, Miz played off of it PERFECTLY.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That was one of my favourite segments of the year.

Love or hate Dolph his promos of late have been amazing, while The Miz is on fucking fire.


----------



## Lothario

That was such a good segment I didn't wanna post because I was too busy watching it. We finally have a match with stakes. Legit stakes. Career vs Title. Instantly became the most interesting and unpredictable match on the card. Arguably the best promo Dolph has ever cut.


----------



## JuxGiant

Daniel Bryan to cost Miz the title at No Mercy, so that Ziggler keeps on keepin' on.

Miz and Bryan's rivalry will mean so much more, and Ziggler actually has something to do.


----------



## Solf

RuneOfTheMachine said:


> This is why Smackdown is eviscerating Raw. Right now.


I mean, the difference in writing quality is so fucking big it's insane. Fuck RAW. I wish Rollins and KO were on Smackdown :vince7


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Well, we know which show is winning the mid card.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

markoutsmarkout said:


> Oh come on, this is great from Dolph.


It's above his usual level but Ziggler has been in the title picture so many times I'm just completely uninterested in him.


----------



## Clique

That was like the perfect arrogant heel vs. passionate babyface promo. Title vs. Career at No Mercy is going to be on fire. I expect Dolph to finally win a championship again which his character arc since the summer deserves, but I kind of want Miz's IC Title run to continue too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Another thing to point out. I like how Dolph didn’t just shoot right back at Miz.

Hell, if Dolph wanted to, he could have pointed out that for years before now, Miz did nothing of note. He was a joke that was only around to do Miz TV or host a show. He could have easily dropped some “truth bombs” back.

But he didn’t. And that allowed 2 things to happen. The heat stayed on Miz and sympathy was built for Dolph. Just something I thought I would point out.


----------



## TickleH

Miz cuts very similar promos to stephanie where he buries his opponent.. Yet she gets shit on for it and he gets praised.. Hmm... 

just an observation.


----------



## Phaedra

StylesP1 said:


> God damn, No Mercy is going to fucking kill it.
> 
> Styles vs Cena vs Ambrose
> Orton vs Bray
> Becky vs Alexa
> Miz vs Dolph in title vs career match
> *Nikki vs Carmella *
> Slater/Rhyno vs Usos
> 
> Yes!


hopefully no dq, hopefully. 

and hopefully Orton and Bray is a boilerroom brawl


----------



## wkc_23

IJizz2Miz said:


> Guess you two don't understand what a "Never Ending" title run means..... Idiots


Nice join date, troll.


----------



## drougfree

if miz loses the ic title , i can see him perfectly as wwe champion at the end of the year


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Leather Rebel said:


> Fucking amazing segment. For what represented and how they deliver it. Props to both man. A man willing to put his carrer on the line for the IC seriously give a lot of prestige to the title.


Actually props to the guy willing to subject his real family to that. 

Had to like who I'm assuming was Zig's sister mock-spraying Miz when he walked by them. :lol


----------



## Hurin

Miz and Dolph alone blew the *FUCK* out of Raw right there.

Honestly I'd given up on Ziggler as much as anyone these past few years, and now I'll actually be rooting for him to beat Miz that I've been warming up to. 

SD >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Raw


----------



## IJizz2Miz

Clique said:


> That was like the perfect arrogant heel vs. passionate babyface promo. Title vs. Career at No Mercy is going to be on fire. I expect Dolph to finally win a championship again which his character arc since the summer deserves, but I kind of want Miz's IC Title run to continue too.



Do no one know what "Never Ending" means??????? Come one people


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ziggler produced legit tears, the man can act.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shit, I missed it.

Did Ziggler shriek like a girl in high school again?


----------



## Omega_VIK

The Scooby Doo chase continues.


----------



## bjnelson19705

StylesP1 said:


> God damn, No Mercy is going to fucking kill it.
> 
> Styles vs Cena vs Ambrose
> Orton vs Bray
> Becky vs Alexa
> Miz vs Dolph in title vs career match
> Nikki vs Carmella
> Slater/Rhyno vs Usos
> 
> Yes!


Card looks solid.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome segment.

Ziggler has been doing the best mic work of his career since the brand split. That segment was raw (ironically) though. Miz did a tremendous job to, as usual. Who would've thought a Miz vs. Ziggler feud in 2016 would be this good? Hell, I'd call it great. Between the matches, the promos, and the stakes, it may be feud of the year.

Miz dropping the IC Title is not something I particularly want to see, but I'd be fine with it considering how this feud has been going.


----------



## Flair Flop

Great segment. Do,ph sold his misery quite well. The timing is way off for him to win, though.


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm not surprised Dolph Ziggler and the Miz have been killing it together in the mid-card. Aren't they good friends or something? I think that would explain how much great chemistry they have together. Both of these guys are awesome!

Their match at No Mercy is going to be dramatic, emotional, and exciting


----------



## DoubtGin

Half of this show was about Bray lol


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Bliss <3


----------



## ElTerrible

So what now? Would be a shame to take the belt off Miz. Does he win and Ziggler becomes his servant? Eventually Ziggler and Maryse get a little too close for his comfort, so Miz demands Ziggler to be reinstated for a HITC match.


----------



## SovereignVA

RapShepard said:


> But Miz is carrying the division right now, why switch
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


I would imagine they want Miz in the main event.


----------



## drougfree

another W to SD


----------



## TD Stinger

Had to think a beat down was happening, there’s no one else on the roster for Becky to face tonight, lol. Unless they did a squash match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:becky


----------



## wkc_23

Big booty Bliss :mark:


----------



## markoutsmarkout

TickleH said:


> Miz cuts very similar promos to stephanie where he buries his opponent.. Yet she gets shit on for it and he gets praised.. Hmm...
> 
> just an observation.


Because Miz is a heel through and through who generates real heat and doesn't simply try to play to the crowd? And because Miz will eventually get what's coming to him? And because Miz...

oh nevermind, if you don't get it, you don't get it.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Dayum Alexa with the pigtails....


----------



## Dolorian

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ziggler produced legit tears, the man can act.


Seemed to me that the truth bombs The Miz dropped actually hit hard.


----------



## DoubtGin

Is Zigglers contract running out soon?


----------



## Godway

Great heat for the beatdown. Becky can get anyone over. 

But really, this is like becoming a goofy trend on SD. Every week there has to be a female wrestler getting beat down segment.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

Curt Hawkins with the gimmick of not actually debuting lmao


----------



## Flair Flop

That's how you make the most out of two minutes to build a feud. Well done.


----------



## PRODIGY

Godlexa Bliss with dat beatdown.


----------



## Prayer Police

Only an announcement?


----------



## AngryConsumer

:rude :mark:


----------



## Lothario

What is the deal with Hawkins garbage? Unless they're pulling a swerve and he comes in vicious as opposed to a goof, there's no way this ends favorably for him.


----------



## Marcos 25063

ElTerrible said:


> So what now? Would be a shame to take the belt off Miz. Does he win and Ziggler becomes his servant? Eventually Ziggler and Maryse get a little too close for his comfort, so Miz demands Ziggler to be reinstated for a HITC match.


Daniel Bryan cost Miz the match


----------



## Trophies

Looks like Curt Hawkins is finally gonna appear live next week.


----------



## DoubtGin

Otunga is so incredibly bad.


----------



## Godway

So is Curt Hawkins there to make Jack Swagger feel like he's not the biggest jobber on the show?


----------



## Phaedra

I.hate.Curt.Hawkins. 

let corbin kick his ass please, thanks.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'm already sick of Hawkins.

Put him with Ryder or fuck off.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> What is the deal with Hawkins garbage? Unless they're pulling a swerve and he comes in vicious as opposed to a goof, there's no way this ends favorably for him.


Dead on arrival.


----------



## DammitChrist

DGenerationMC said:


> Shit, I missed it.
> 
> Did Ziggler shriek like a girl in high school again?


Yea, he did. I thought it made sense though. He got all worked up and emotional because he felt like he needs to win the IC title (a big win) or else he'll end his career.


----------



## DoubtGin

Those Hawkins promos reached "so bad it's good" levels.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

This Curt Hawkins stuff is really cringeworthy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

TickleH said:


> Miz cuts very similar promos to stephanie where he buries his opponent.. Yet she gets shit on for it and he gets praised.. Hmm...
> 
> just an observation.


Because you know he's gonna get his eventually, but Stephanie that twat never does and never will. She just emasculates talent without consequence when she should be putting them over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

I love Becky, but you do *not* PISS OFF BLISS. >

And I bet Hawkins' announcement next week is the revelation of more poor man's Chuck Norris facts and no actual debut, to everyone's (un)surprise.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Just a comment: I've haven't been this happy with Smackdown in a very long time. Kudos to whoever writes this show.


----------



## StylesP1

Good call on the beatdown. Glad these girls arent wrestling every week. Just like with Styles. Champions shouldnt wrestle every week. They had a hell of a promo last week and then the beatdown this week.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## RapShepard

SovereignVA said:


> I would imagine they want Miz in the main event.


That would be a silly move right now I think, unless they are flipping AJ face. Heck if they did bump Miz up I wouldn't mind them revisiting the Cena feud after all this time. 

Cena with Bryan's backing against Miz. Miz going against his 2 greatest "rivals"

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurin

Becky on Talking Smack :drose

Becky not doing anything on the main show :cry


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Dolorian

Wyatt getting the what chants :lol


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

What chants. The cancer of wrestling.


----------



## DoubtGin

The 10th Bray promo tonight.


----------



## Lothario

Bray is done, man. :lmao Just done.


----------



## wwe9391

Wyatt gets more what chants than anyone on the roster


----------



## Trophies

Orton finally found Wyatt in that maze.


----------



## Phaedra

Okay, wellness test for Orton.


----------



## Strategize

It's over for Bray, at this point there's no coming back.


----------



## DoubtGin

This Bray/Orton mini arc tonight actually paid off in the end.


----------



## Therapy

Holy shit.. This just took a spin I did not see coming


----------



## Headliner

What the hell just happened:lmao


----------



## The Renegade

Dope!


----------



## Dolorian

RIP Wyatt, those long winded video packages are do him no favors.


----------



## wkc_23

What the hell was that at the end :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

WTF just happened?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh goddammit I want one of those sheep masks. 

But these segments are fucked up.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Is Kevin Dunn messing with the editing again?


----------



## Phaedra

wait, guys (commentary team) you didn't get it, It didn't happen!! it was in bray's head. Okay, that might have been kind of good.


----------



## Godway

WTF just happened :lol Wyatt is David Lynch????

I actually enjoyed that, very old school RAW. Do a whole night of backstage skits that lead to a backstage payoff.


----------



## Trophies

What the hell...that was pretty weird.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Is this "The Shining" or Smackdown?


----------



## DoubtGin

I think I was mindfucked.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Somebody must've stepped on that cocaine before giving it to Randy.


----------



## RapShepard

This is up there with Taker keeping Mideon hostage type weird lol. But aye play up Bray's horror movie type shit. I don't mind a little goofy

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## MMM2909

WTF was that? SDL writers got me to care for this shit...good job.


----------



## -XERO-

Dolorian said:


> RIP Wyatt


----------



## AngryConsumer

My mind has been fucked...


----------



## Lothario

The title AJ is carrying still has the "Heavyweight" on the belt. They're too lazy to get rid of that or is it simply a replica?


----------



## Insomnia

That segment's ending with Orton! :lol 

What the fuck!


----------



## wkc_23

Gonna be a pretty lengthy match, nice.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Uncle Allen for President!


----------



## 307858

Holy shit. That segment was cinematic. That segment >>>>KO winning the title.


----------



## wwe9391

That whole wyatt crap was awful tonight


----------



## Spaz350

TickleH said:


> Miz cuts very similar promos to stephanie where he buries his opponent.. Yet she gets shit on for it and he gets praised.. Hmm...
> 
> just an observation.


Because we know he can, and will, eventually get his comeuppance. Zigs will get to come back on him.

There is no possibility of that with Steph.


----------



## AngryConsumer

IT'S TIME FOR THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

The segment with Orton probably means that Wyatt got into his head due to him using the mask or something along those lines. Maybe Wyatt got some control over Orton now.


----------



## ElTerrible

heel_turn said:


> Holy shit. That segment was cinematic. That segment >>>>KO winning the title.


Crowd certainly stopped chanting What! And was like WHAT the fuck? :grin2:


----------



## DammitChrist

John Cena on commentary? Cool.


----------



## Headliner

That whole Wyatt/Orton thing at the end with the video manipulation was like one big acid trip. Total mind fuck.:lol


----------



## Ace

30 minutes :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

heel_turn said:


> Holy shit. That segment was cinematic. That segment >>>>KO winning the title.


Well if you it put it like that yea.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

wkc_23 said:


> Gonna be a pretty lengthy match, nice.


With about 80 commercial breaks! :woo


----------



## Strategize

30 min of AJ. Can't be mad about that.


----------



## The Renegade

SD killing it tonight all around.


----------



## Mox Girl

DEAN TIME :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Just tuned in saw the Wyatt/Orton thing :lol. Wyatt still got those mind games.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The Renegade said:


> SD killing it tonight all around.


Future post.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

If I told someone that A.J Styles and Jon Moxley would be headlining shows and PPVs for the WWE Championship 10 years ago I would have been taken to the Smackdown Hotel by my brother.


----------



## wkc_23

The Cleaner said:


> With about 80 commercial breaks! :woo


Unfortunately


----------



## DoubtGin

There will "only" be three matches on this Smackdown, but I don't really care because the focus is clearly on storytelling and that should be the priority.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Another solid reception for Dean.


----------



## DammitChrist

A half-hour of AJ Styles :mark:


----------



## MMM2909

i have to mentally get ready for AJ/Dean AND Becky on Talking Smack


----------



## Dolorian

Ok let's see how things go with this...


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

John Cena could be a good commentator if he ever retires.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Lothario

Cena on Talking Smack. He's standing tall to end the main event regardless of who wins.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Everytime :lol


----------



## Phaedra

i'm maybe a bit more interested in Bray now. Is he mentally ill? Is that really his gimmick that he's like a paranoid schizophrenic or something. He starts feuds by just showing up to ruin people's matches because he's deluded himself into thinking they've done something against him. he thinks he's already in a feud with them or something. 

this is WWE, they can't write that.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Aj joins HHH as the only two guys that belt looks _good_ on.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Dolorian said:


> The segment with Orton probably means that Wyatt got into his head due to him using the mask or something along those lines. Maybe Wyatt got some control over Orton now.


Him getting into Orton's head to make him strong enough to beat Lesnar?


----------



## wkc_23

AJ comes out

Crowd: *Cheers*

Oh yeah, he's a heel

Crowd: *Boo*


----------



## Leather Rebel

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:dance


----------



## Victor Chaos

I'm actually warming up to A.J. Styles' new theme 'Phenomenal'.

THEY DON'T WANT NONE, NO, THEY DON'T WANT NONE.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Gotta love cocky AJ.


----------



## DammitChrist

Damn, Styles got more heat than I expected there lol


----------



## Dolorian

Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62950809 said:


> Him getting into Orton's head to make him strong enough to beat Lesnar?


Nah, Reigns is the one that will most likely beat Lesnar.


----------



## Lothario

Ambrose already offsetting the boos.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Kind of a plot hole for me: Why did the remove heavyweight from the name? I mean apparently it's still on the belt. Raws title isn't the Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## DammitChrist

The G.O.A.T said:


> I'm actually warming up to A.J. Styles' new theme 'Phenomenal'.
> 
> THEY DON'T WANT NONE, NO, THEY DON'T WANT NONE.


Ain't nobody breakin' this *******


----------



## wwe9391

JBL just shut cena down :lol


----------



## Godway

Great heat for this so far.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Miz is the fucking GOAT lol ziggler FUCK off forever


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ambrose has no fucking flash. Just does the moves. Damn.


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena ignoring JBL :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

That last Orton and Wyatt segment was the trippiest shit out of WWE I've seen


----------



## Rated R™

DammitC said:


> A half-hour of AJ Styles :mark:


5 minutes have already gone by since your post, we're currently in a commercial break that's likely going to run for a couple more minutes.

There will be one more commercial before the show ends in 22 minutes, this is considered half hour of AJ Styles for you?


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Rated R™ said:


> 5 minutes have already gone by since your post, we're currently in a commercial break that's likely going to run for a couple more minutes.
> 
> There will be one more commercial before the show ends in 22 minutes, this is considered half hour of AJ Styles for you?


Were getting there


----------



## DammitChrist

Rated R™ said:


> 5 minutes have already gone by since your post, we're currently in a commercial break that's likely going to run for a couple more minutes.
> 
> There will be one more commercial before the show ends in 22 minutes, this is considered half hour of AJ Styles for you?


Nope, but it is for the live crowd


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Again, Cena is a good commentator. I'm surprised.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Did Austin defend the title every week against rock/taker/Kane/mankind?

I don't remember it but maybe I just don't remember


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm surprised Dean hasn't shaved yet, he's rocking that beard still :lol


----------



## wkc_23

Nice little backbreaker there by ambrose.


----------



## The True Believer

Love how Dean's picking up the pace.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Really liking the chemistry between Ambrose and Styles


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dean w/ a Texas Cloverleaf :nice


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm surprised Dean hasn't shaved yet, he's rocking that beard still :lol


Not much a beard if you ask me. 

When has Dean ever used a submission?


----------



## MMM2909

Dean stepping up tonight...i like it.


----------



## Lothario

I don't see how anyone can claim Dean hasn't stepped up in ring. They're also finally letting the guy get technical.


----------



## Flair Flop

Cena doing a damn good job of putting the talent and the title over.


----------



## Prayer Police

Why is the outside ring perimeter so much bigger than RAW's?


----------



## Lothario

AJ will win on a roll up.


----------



## wwe9391

Deans been turning it up in matches but look who he's been face. AJ! Everyone has to bring their A game while facing him.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

On another note, I'm excited for No Mercy. WWE nearly always does a Triple Threat match right.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Nicky Midss said:


> Did Austin defend the title every week against rock/taker/Kane/mankind?
> 
> I don't remember it but maybe I just don't remember


Nope, but more often than not he was doing some kind of shit-stirring. 



And another motherfucking commercial break.


----------



## wkc_23

Cena on commentary>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Otunga AND JBL


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles and Ambrose have terrific chemistry with one another.


----------



## Godway

The Cleaner said:


> Nope, but more often than not he was doing some kind of shit-stirring.
> 
> 
> 
> And another motherfucking commercial break.


Hey, commercials vs. Kane squashing a jobber. Pick your poison.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Whorse said:


> Cena doing a damn good job of putting the talent and the title over.


Again, that's why I said Cena could be a great commentator


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Lothario said:


> I don't see how anyone can claim Dean hasn't stepped up in ring. They're also finally letting the guy get technical.


He has, but he still looks awkward as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra

do you remember the days when they had a long commercial break before the main event and then there were no breaks during the main event? yeah, do that again wwe. I can still hear JR telling us 'no more ads from here on out folks, we're 100% live from this point out, all action, everything that happens is live" sorta thing lol.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dean Ambrose holding his own in the ring. No surprise there. He CAN wrestle.


----------



## Stylestheface412

No wonder why I never watch live, too many commercials indeed ugh.


----------



## Lothario

Whorse said:


> Cena doing a damn good job of putting the talent and the title over.


He's excellent at putting over guys on the microphone when he wants to. He's a great talker and can control the moment. That's invaluable as top guy.


----------



## Prayer Police

I like how Dean's on top right before the commercials then AJ is on top when we're back.


----------



## Dolorian

Did Styles not get Rollins' memo? Ambrose is too stupid to tap out! :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Cena's gonna be chanting "You Can't Wrestle" at Ambrose in a few minutes.


----------



## Godway

lmao at Cena being Dominick Cruz on commentary


----------



## Phaedra

i love how ambrose gets out of the calf crusher.


----------



## Trophies

Ambrose in the ring, exaggerates almost everything. It's kind of annoying and funny at the same time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Sweet neckbreaker by Ambrose after that exchange.


----------



## Lothario

That was a good escape. Ambrose is slowly regaining momentum as a face. Beating Cena was bigger for him than some realize.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Ambrose is so over the top. Love it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

That was some weird ass David Lynch "Twins Peaks" shit with Randy


----------



## Therapy

Torture rack!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Great match.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Love that Cena's pretty humble about being a 16x champion.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Cena way below Austin/rock/hogan/flair


----------



## TD Stinger

I know AJ has great chemistry with a lot of guys but damn, him and Dean have really great chemistry. Don’t know what it is but they just click.


----------



## DammitChrist

Fuck!! What a clothesline


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

That was interesting


----------



## Phaedra

oh god, who was the english wrestler who did that? Nigel something, he's pals with ambrose, but yeah i love that fucking rope lariat.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nigel!


----------



## Godway

This is a good match and not like their PPV match where it was 90% AJ, Dean is carrying his weight and then some in this match. Good to see him motivated again.


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Nigel McGuinness?


----------



## MMM2909

Way better than their match at Backlash


----------



## wwe9391

TD Stinger said:


> I know AJ has great chemistry with a lot of guys but damn, him and Dean have really great chemistry. Don’t know what it is but they just click.


Its like the chemistry he had with Reigns during their matches. He just clicks real well with Shield guys. Just wait until Rollins vs AJ down the road.


----------



## Phaedra

RuneOfTheMachine said:


> Nigel McGuinness?


Yep, i love it. gotta love Nigel


----------



## DoubtGin

This might be as good as their PPV match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Phaedra said:


> oh god, who was the english wrestler who did that? Nigel something, he's pals with ambrose, but yeah i love that fucking rope lariat.


Nigel Mcguiness, one of the best technical wrestlers of his era.


----------



## Prayer Police

hahahahh, everybody beating up John Cena


----------



## Therapy

THAT is how you build a PPV main event!!!! And a clean finish to boot!


----------



## GametimeUK

Their sizes, clash of styles, the way their personalities match up etc. I like them together too. However, AJ Styles pairs up with a lot of people very well. I remember people saying the same about Styles and Reigns.


----------



## wwe9391

Good match good ending.


----------



## DammitChrist

Woah, I thought Dean won the world title for a second there.


----------



## Trophies

The Doctor of Thuganomics.


----------



## Lothario

Called it from the roll up pin to Cena standing tall.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Continuing the character clash here and sidestepping the "all faces are great friends" mantra? Nice. Not a great first hour but hour two of SD has been money.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Weird how Ambrose brings out the heel qualities of Cena. Could be coincidence, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## DoubtGin

Fantastic match. Ending protected everyone involved.


----------



## 4freedom

BIG MATCH JAWNNN:CENA


----------



## DGenerationMC

Loving John Boy's intensity.


----------



## Headliner

Predictable ending that I'm sure most people seen in advance but it was still good. I was surprised at how quick Dean ran out there to attack Cena..


----------



## Godway

Good ending. Cena should have gotten the upper hand, they've been clowning him for the past month.


----------



## Phaedra

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Nigel Mcguiness, one of the best technical wrestlers of his era.


yep, his surname left my head momentarily. 

wow, that end was kinda cool Cena aint winning shit, we can breathe. really good match with ambrose and styles.

If Ambrose doesn't hunt Cena down on Talking Smack, i'll be disappointed


----------



## ShaWWE

lol, Cena cleaned up.


----------



## Flair Flop

Good ending.


----------



## notalius

What an amazing Smackdown this week.


----------



## wkc_23

Tonight's SDL was a really good show. Sorry RAW, you lose once again.


----------



## TD Stinger

Helluva main event. Comparable to their Backlash match. Can’t wait to see the Triple Threat.


----------



## Even Flow

AJ retained the title, that's all I really cared about this weeks show.


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena standing tall makes sense. The other two just wrestled for close to 20 min.


----------



## MMM2909

This was the best SDL since the draft and a long before that


----------



## DammitChrist

IMO their Backlash match was an 8.5/10, while this match was an 8/10 

A pretty good match to end tonight's episode. Good show overall


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

OK, now AJ popping Cena out of nowhere was fucking funny.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Great match (possibly even better than their Backlash contest) and a killer ending towards the PPV build!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Another great Styles/Ambrose match. These have been probably been AJ Styles' best matches of his WWE. Better than the Styles/Jericho, Styles/Reigns, misc/ Styles matches like Styles/Zayn, Styles/Owens, and even Styles/Cena I at least. 

Great ending too as it protects Ambrose and continues the No Mercy build up nicely. Well done again, Smackdown.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TD Stinger said:


> I know AJ has great chemistry with a lot of guys but damn, him and Dean have really great chemistry. Don’t know what it is but they just click.


The amazing thing is they don't have to spam the hell out of finishers like AJ did with Cena and Reigns.


----------



## ElTerrible

That felt heelish in its intensity from Cena. Would be amazing, if Cena kept failing for #16 until he snaps and actually becomes the dirtiest player in the game to final get over the hump.


----------



## wwe9391

Good show tonight. I really just liked the main event and Miz/Ziggler


----------



## RuneOfTheMachine

Excellent show.

I give it an A


----------



## Ace

Haven't watched it but by the looks of it, it looks like the best show (Raw or SD) since the brand split.


----------



## DoubtGin

Excellent Smackdown overall. I didn't like the Women's tag and the opening Bray promo was kinda sleep inducing but the rest was fantastic.

I think the second hour was as good as it gets.


----------



## imthegame19

Therapy said:


> THAT is how you build a PPV main event!!!! And a clean finish to boot!


Lol Cena getting involved doesn't exactly make it clean. Especially since Cena was distracting the ref when Ambrose rolled up AJ. Either way it was another good match from AJ/Ambrose. AJ either dropping the title at No Mercy or moving on to a feud with Orton.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Great match. I'll say it again Ambrose and Styles has really great chemistry together.


----------



## -XERO-

What A Maneuver said:


> Weird how Ambrose brings out the heel qualities of Cena. Could be coincidence, but interesting nonetheless.


*AND THAT'S A GOOD THING!*









(But I still don't like Cena. lol)


----------



## Lothario

I like that finish. Kept Dean looking strong by making it seem as if he had AJ beat if not for that split second wasted by the ref arguing with Cena, and it kept the title on AJ as opposed to hot potatoing it. Fine with me and great episode of SD.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Time for Bryan to bury everybody.


----------



## MMM2909

Now off to talking Smack...
Funny how there was not any authority figure tonight...learn something from it RAW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I don't know if this was the best Smackdown since the brand split, but perhaps hour 2 was the best hour of WWE television since the brand split.


----------



## DoubtGin

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don't know if this was the best Smackdown since the brand split, but perhaps hour 2 was the best hour of WWE television since the brand split.


Absolutely. There is nothing I can complain about in that second hour.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The match wasn't as good as their Backlash match but it was really good.


----------



## Wooothatsrare

Ambrose is so trash lmao


----------



## Hurin

If you're not staying for Talking Smack you're missing the real crown jewel of WWE's women :beckylol:


----------



## Buster Baxter

Another good show. Fun match between Ambrose and AJ. Shocked to see Ambrose get pinned, it made sense though if he's moving out of the title scene after No Mercy because technically he lost his 1v1 rematch. Lol Also knew Cena dropping the both was coming, good ending though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bryan knew Carmella because she cut his hair a few years back :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

That was a well booked main event, Ambrose standing tall at the end of last week, Cena standing tall this week, good stuff.


----------



## 307858

Smackdown decimating Raw like the little piece of shit Stephanie McMahon iss!

Incredible show!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Show finished right at 10:00 on the dot.

:cozy handled everything it was supposed to.


----------



## AngryConsumer

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Show finished right at 10:00 on the dot.
> 
> :cozy handled everything it was supposed to.


It's so refreshing to actually be invested into WWE programming from start-to-finish like I am with Smackdown Live.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Bryan got a vegan boner as soon as Becky mentioned tofu LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Wown. Another fantastic show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Her name's Becky, and she loves to fight.


----------



## Thanks12

I love Becky!


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky's promo was good, albeit a bit repetitive.


----------



## wwe9391

You do know Smackdown is run by the same people who run Raw just saying


----------



## MMM2909

Becky is so real you can feel how much she loves wrestling, just drop the straight fire shit...it is bad.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wwe9391 said:


> You do know Smackdown is run by the same people who run Raw just saying


The writing, however, is VASTLY different.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

wwe9391 said:


> You do know Smackdown is run by the same people who run Raw just saying


seems like they play broken telephone when it comes to booking a 3rd hour.


----------



## Hurin

Thanks12 said:


> I love Becky!


If you don't like Becky after seeing her actual personality here and on social media... You don't like yourself to be quite honest.


----------



## Kostic

wwe9391 said:


> You do know Smackdown is run by the same people who run Raw just saying


Different writing teams.


----------



## wwe9391

swagger_ROCKS said:


> seems like they play broken telephone when it comes to booking a 3rd hour.


Smackdown is just proving that its the 3 hour format that kills Raw, but hey when USA pays you 30 million for that 3rd hour dam sure they are keeping it


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Great show. Loving this main event feud.


----------



## MMM2909

Line of the night : This is a symbol of my life, and if you think that you are going to take my life from me, I will ruin yours. Go Becky


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena ripping on Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Holy fucking shit. What an episode.

A+ builds for Orton/Bray, Becky/Bliss, Miz/Ziggler.

Dean/AJ kill it AGAIN. AJ/Dean/Cena progresses brillianty. 

No Mercy is looking sweet.

God I love Smackdown!


----------



## DGenerationMC

It'd be surreal if Cena proposed to Nikki immediately after getting his 16th World Title.


----------



## Phaedra

No, dean ambrose doesn't like John Cena, John Cena doesn't care about Dean Ambrose.

well holy fuck.

CENA v AMBROSE for WM!!! rn.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

wwe9391 said:


> You do know Smackdown is run by the same people who run Raw just saying


I have a very strong feeling though that the SD writing team actually gets to write this show out without near as prevalent of central filters like Vince/Steph/Trips/executives and whoever else. Yes, there is a strong talent discrepancy that sticks out more when Miz is doing the work of his career and Ziggler is actually getting it: but if you just look at the writing style/material between both shows: it is nearly night and day. SD vs Raw since the split has been like BJ Penn vs Kenny Florian


----------



## thebat2

Cena's talking about the guy that Beat Rollins and Reigns in the same match right? And the guy who beat him last week right?


----------



## DammitChrist

Yes, John Cena. That is talking smack enough. Good promo


----------



## KC Armstrong

How good was Cena on Talking Smack? Damn. He's still the man and it ain't even close.


----------



## Godway

Meltz said Vince oversees SD. HHH/Stephanie have been overseeing RAW for a while. It's not like you can't tell, all of HHH's pet projects are getting pushes.


----------



## wwe9391

WrestlingOracle said:


> I have a very strong feeling though that the SD writing team actually gets to write this show out without near as prevalent of central filters like Vince/Steph/Trips/executives and whoever else. Yes, there is a strong talent discrepancy that sticks out more when Miz is doing the work of his career and Ziggler is actually getting it: but if you just look at the writing style/material between both shows: it is nearly night and day. SD vs Raw since the split has been like BJ Penn vs Kenny Florian


Its obvious Vince doesn't micromanage SDs script than Raws, also its easier to write for 2 hours. I do feel Vince is letting HHH run the show on smackdown more. HHH is doing to smackdown what he did to NXT


----------



## imthegame19

thebat2 said:


> Cena's talking about the guy that Beat Rollins and Reigns in the same match right? And the guy who beat him last week right?


Lol yeah Cena didn't have all his facts straight. But it was supposed to be worked/shoot to promote No Mercy.


----------



## Natecore

Hurin said:


> If you don't like Becky after seeing her actual personality here and on social media... You don't like yourself to be quite honest.


Well isn't this comment quite the doozie. Are you that insecure about Becky that anybody that finds her anything but awesome they're a selfhating/selfloathing bitter person?

Wow.


----------



## Sincere

So I didn't get to watch live tonight. Is SDL continuing to make Raw its bitch this week? Also, Becky on Talking Smack?!?! Proof of god?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Phaedra said:


> No, dean ambrose doesn't like John Cena, John Cena doesn't care about Dean Ambrose.
> 
> well holy fuck.
> 
> CENA v AMBROSE for WM!!! rn.


It's still possible since that first match on SD didn't have a decisive ending, but a clean one. I wouldn't mind it. But then there's the rumble winner you still gotta look out for.


----------



## Hurin

Natecore said:


> Well isn't this comment quite the doozie. Are you that insecure about Becky that anybody that finds her anything but awesome they're a selfhating/selfloathing bitter person?
> 
> Wow.


You take things posted on a wrestling forum way too seriously.

Pro-tip: the phrase "to be honest" has become such a meme that it's attached to sentences that aren't delivered in honesty whatsoever.

Another pro-tip: Reading THIS much into an innocent joke about Becky being likeable makes you sound like the insecure one here.

Have a nice day :^)


----------



## The Bloodline

Miz run as Smackdown MVP continued tonight. Ziggler was also awesome. These 2 have put on 2 great matches and the promo work has been excellent. Tonight they stole the show, as both are playing their characters as perfectly as you can ask. I couldn't be more excited for a third match with these two. Title vs Career, I'm legit torn on who I want to win. Ziggler doesn't get enough credit, he was also excellent in all his promos with Ambrose. It's a shame that match under delivered. 

The 8 man tag was really fun and watching The Usos develop their vicious heel characters has been enjoyable. Their new look, music and in ring style are all a success IMO. Crowd was hot for this, a lot of credit to smackdown for getting these teams over. Ehhh maybe not the ascension quite yet but they did pick up a win tonight.

Bliss attack on Becky was a effective way to get some heat for Alexa and not. Quick and simple is sometimes best. I'll watch Becky on talking smack in a lil bit.

Randy and Bray had their most interesting night so far. Loved the on going story throughout the night. Creepy stuff, I hope their match delivers. I'm assuming Harper will appear soon.

The Main Event was high quality. Dean and A.J did well tonight and I love aggressive Cena. I care about all the title matches on this No Mercy build. They've done a good job. None of the title match builds are full of comedy, that helps.

Once again Smackdown was a easy watch and I came away with things I really enjoyed. They deserve a ratings boost


----------



## Thanks12

Godway said:


> Meltz said Vince oversees SD. HHH/Stephanie have been overseeing RAW for a while. It's not like you can't tell, all of HHH's pet projects are getting pushes.


Steph/HHH suck and should not have the company. They are horrible. I mean look at the ratings for RAW. It was bad. Vince oversees SD really? SD is the better show than RAW.


----------



## validreasoning

3 of the best promos of the year on SD and talking smack


----------



## HiddenFlaw

miz still on fire :banderas

that video package :banderas

if he loses he better be moving on up to the me


----------



## Asuka842

One thing though. I do hope that Nikki gets some level of retribution in this feud. Because so far it's been almost completely one-sided in Carmella's favor (also as much as I appreciate them trying to push someone new, Carmella is probably the greenest/sloppiest woman on the SDL roster not named Eva Marie). So if we really do get a No-DQ match, than that'd be the perfect place for Nikki to finally win one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Apologies everyone Im not going to lose it this week, I'm just not surprised at this point. Getting upset about Nikki jobbing again in what is possibly the most one sided feud of all time just feels silly. Its obvious she's taking the L every week to put someone over who cant even tag in properly...



Legit BOSS said:


> *Nikki jobs AGAIN and @Fearless Maryse loses another piece of his soul.*


...I dont get it though, how would it hurt Carmella to lose one match or one segment in this feud? Where's the entertainment in the same thing happening every single week? 



Miz was fantastic as always this week though, awesome promo, from Ziggles as well. Their No Mercy match has me worried though, because now against Ziggler would be a terrible time for Miz to lose the belt. Bryan needs to throw a few different challengers at him to get the belt off him, not succeed with the first person he picks. And unless Ziggler is leaving or taking some time off its hard to see him losing this match. Moving him to Raw makes zero sense, SDL needs all the upper midcarders they have. Now would just be a terrible time for Miz to lose, though maybe theis will lead to a Ziggler heel turn, and he can simply go back on his word.

This is one of those rare feuds where Im really enjoying everything both people are doing, both Miz and Dolph are doing a fantastic job every single week. I'd love to see this feud revisited next year for the World Title.

Dolph did a better job of getting genuine sympathy this week than months of Nikki jobbing every week ever will.


----------



## Asuka842

imthegame19 said:


> Lol yeah Cena didn't have all his facts straight. But it was supposed to be worked/shoot to promote No Mercy.


And Ambrose called Cena a "lazy part-timer." Well Cena may be a part-timer now, after like 15 years as a full-timer, but he sure as heck ain't "lazy." In anything that he does, wrestling-related or otherwise. That's the thing about promos like these, it's some truth mixed in with some BS, as well as the person's own (often biased) POV/interpretation of things.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

My only two gripes about smackdown today was slater and Nikki losing. Slater is one half of the sdl tag championship and you have him talking. I thought it was a bad move and I think Slater should have beat one if the ascension. Afterward the Usos beat down slater and thank and aa get beat down by ascension. They should keep slater looking a little strong.

I am not the biggest Bella fan in the world but even I have to admit that this feud is probably the worst executed feud on SD right now. Carmella keeps on beating up Nikki and keeps on tormenting her every week but Nikki doesn't do anything. She comes down and does her regular match and entrance and leaves. Next week Nikki should straight up beat down Carmella and end the night looking strong. I also hated how Carmella won tonight, she did a single leg takedown and and just....pinned her. Nikki didn't even try to force herself out and just lay there. It was bad.

If they didn't have these 2 problems, it would be a really amazing show.


----------



## Second Nature

Great show I liked almost everything except Nikki jobbing again would it kill them for Nikki to win once in a while? she lost every match since her SS comeback. its crazy how one sides this feud is.


----------



## Asuka842

I tend to find feuds that are completely one-sided to be boring in-general, be they male or female. It just gets tedious after awhile because it's the same thing week after week after week. And it doesn't help that, imo, Nikki is better than Carmella in pretty much every way right now (partly down to Carmella being more inexperienced TBF). So I hope that this is building to Nikki finally getting her retribution. Like a no-DQ match where Nikki finally gets to lay into Carmella in a major way.


----------



## FROSTY

Headliner said:


> New music that's just as dope? And they walking to the ring like they the truth.
> 
> I'VE BEEN BLESSED














Clique said:


> Yes! The thuggish demeanor.
> 
> :frankdance2


----------



## wwffans123

Smackdown > Raw again give me a like if you agree!!!!!


----------



## marshal99

Smackdown is a more tightly run ship since it's 2 hours and well written. Add to that , the talking smack talkshow is inspired as the various wrestlers actually are actually given time to really promote their feud and put themselves over.


----------



## Ace

I hear Cena buried Ambrose on Talking Smack :lol

Looks like they'll feud with one another after No Mercy while AJ moves onto Orton.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Usos are scary as hell! And I was diggin the Ascension's new paint as well. 

Miz's video package with Real World footage. :mark: Not to mention the best mid card feud/promo of the year.

I'm as interested in this Wyatt/Orton angle as I've been in either guy for a long time. Not saying a whole lot but still. 

Very solid match between Ambrose and Styles. Proper ending as well. 

Cena GOATing on the mic on Talking Smack has me getting my hopes way too high for a feud with Ambrose. 

All in all, my favorite WWE show since the split.


----------



## marshal99

Straw Hat said:


> I hear Cena buried Ambrose on Talking Smack :lol
> 
> Looks like they'll feud with one another after No Mercy while AJ moves onto Orton.


It's the same way ambrose buried cena in their promo so it's only fair game. Cena won't win at no mercy , isn't cena supposed to leave for a while to film american grit ?


----------



## FROSTY

Lothario said:


> Carmella is hot but she's not connecting because she's playing a character that just isn't her. Isn't she from like Minnesota?!


*Born in Staten Island NY, but grew up outside of Worcester Mass.*


----------



## StylesP1

I'm not promoting anything, or telling people to subscribe or anything like that. I'm just posting a review of tonights show from JDfromNY. He explains perfectly why Smackdown is fucking dominating right now. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW2Bx5AKHaI


----------



## Y.2.J

I thought that was a stunning episode of Smackdown. Couldn't watch it live but just caught the recording.

Everything is interesting, you're never bored, characters develop, stories progress. 

SDL is taking a dump on Raw each and every week. Steph's team is being exposed for the frauds they are.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just saw Cena's promo from Talking Smack all the way through.

:dead2

Somebody send a damn medic for Ambrose.


----------



## THANOS

It took AJ Styles to motivate Ambrose but it happened. That's 2 amazing performances from him with an ever expanding moveset as well.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

DGenerationMC said:


> Just saw Cena's promo from Talking Smack all the way through.
> 
> :dead2
> 
> Somebody send a damn medic for Ambrose.


Lol. I like Dean but yeah Cena went in on him for like 4 minutes straight. It was pretty strong. :lmao


----------



## FROSTY

The Renegade said:


> Yeah. Her ring work leaves lots to be desired, but her character work is pretty impressive for a recent call up. She's showing a ton of personality everytime she's out there.


*I wont give you shit for your opinion, but I do question whether you, Mikey or Facetime saw her bomb hard on Talking Smack last week. She was horrendous, and it was like he segment would never end.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Please give us Dean vs John at WM. Also please give us one whole episode of talking smack with those two just going at it.


----------



## imthegame19

Buster Baxter said:


> Another good show. *Fun match between Ambrose and AJ. Shocked to see Ambrose get pinned, it made sense though if he's moving out of the title scene after No Mercy because technically he lost his 1v1 rematch*. Lol Also knew Cena dropping the both was coming, good ending though.



Yeah the only way Ambrose/AJ feud continues after No Mercy is if Ambrose wins the title at No Mercy. Yes they gave him two protected L with ref bump/low blow and Cena ref distraction/involvement tonight. Along with a clean win over Cena between the two loses. But at the end of the day AJ now beat Ambrose twice and Ambrose will have two matches to win his title back. If Ambrose is unsuccessful at No Mercy there's no way to justify Ambrose to get another title shot at Survivor Series. Plus unless they plan on giving Ambrose the title there, they shouldn't do the match anyways Since there's no way Ambrose should be losing anymore matches to AJ without getting a W back first. So after what we saw tonight, I say either AJ or Cena take the pin at the PPV. They won't have Ambrose take another pin to AJ. So either Ambrose will get a pin over him or Cena and win the title. Or AJ will pin Cena at No Mercy and retain the title Which I guess Ambrose would move onto some Raw vs Smackdown feud, since there's nobody on Smackdown roster for him to feud with right now. While AJ/Orton could start up a feud. But WWE House Shows between now and Survivor Series still have Ambrose/AJ and Orton/Wyatt matches booked non-stop. So that could be a sign that neither feud is ending after No Mercy. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## Uptown King

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah the only way Ambrose/AJ feud continues after No Mercy is if Ambrose wins the title at No Mercy. Yes they gave him two protected L with ref bump/low blow and Cena ref distraction/involvement tonight. Along with a clean win over Cena between the two loses. But at the end of the day AJ now beat Ambrose twice and Ambrose will have two matches to win his title back. If Ambrose is unsuccessful at No Mercy there's no way to justify Ambrose to get another title shot at Survivor Series. Plus unless they plan on giving Ambrose the title there, they shouldn't do the match anyways Since there's no way Ambrose should be losing anymore matches to AJ without getting a W back first. So after what we saw tonight, I say either AJ or Cena take the pin at the PPV. They won't have Ambrose take another pin to AJ. So either Ambrose will get a pin over him or Cena and win the title. Or AJ will pin Cena at No Mercy and retain the title Which I guess Ambrose would move onto some Raw vs Smackdown feud, since there's nobody on Smackdown roster for him to feud with right now. While AJ/Orton could start up a feud. But WWE House Shows between now and Survivor Series still have Ambrose/AJ and Orton/Wyatt matches booked non-stop. So that could be a sign that neither feud is ending after No Mercy. I guess we will see what happens.


I see Styles retaining at NM. They could do Orton/AJ at SVS and wrap up Orton/Bray at NM.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I missed both RAW and SDL. I assume SDL gave Raw the back of its hand once again?


----------



## Spaz350

EL SHIV said:


> I missed both RAW and SDL. I assume SDL gave Raw the back of its hand once again?


Pretty much. And then Talking Smack followed it up by making Raw kiss its ring afterward.


----------



## StylesP1

EL SHIV said:


> I missed both RAW and SDL. I assume SDL gave Raw the back of its hand once again?


Great show man. If you know the reviewers, JD loved every minute and Joe Cronin gives it an 8/10. That is high for Joe, lol. Be sure to watch it.


----------



## imthegame19

Straw Hat said:


> I hear Cena buried Ambrose on Talking Smack :lol
> 
> Looks like they'll feud with one another after No Mercy while AJ moves onto Orton.



We all know Cena is leaving Smackdown after No Mercy. So this is my prediction..


At No Mercy Ambrose pins Cena and maybe does it in a shady way. So Dean now the Champion again and AJ is going all crazy how he wants his title back. Since he beat Ambrose twice and Ambrose never beat him for the title. Like I pointed out earlier today, there setting up AJ character to have some bad luck in a match at some point. So that sets up AJ/Ambrose for the title at Survivor Series and likely TLC. But later on Smackdown we see Cena has been attacked backstage and nobody knows who did it. With everyone pointing there fingers at AJ of course. But he claims he didn't do it, so it becomes a mystery. Well depending on who WWE wants Cena to face at the Rumble(between Ambrose/AJ). Well end up being champion and that guy will be the one who attacked Cena backstage.


I agree if Ambrose/AJ feud ends, going to Orton next seems logical choice. But it's hard to see Wyatt/Orton feud done with only one more Smackdown and then the PPV already. Because I see either Bray winning and Orton doesn't look worthy of wrestling for the title. Or Bray will win after cheating and Orton will want revenge. Or Orton wins and Bray will want some type of revenge. Considering most of Bray feuds go 2-3 PPVs or 3-5 matches and Backlash match got messed up. I think there's a good chance Orton/Bray feud continues to at least through Survivor Series and probably a gimmick match at TLC. So I know Ambrose/AJ feud continuing probably means AJ will drop the title to Dean. But I don't know if it's wise to rush AJ/Orton at Survivor Series already just yet either.


----------



## StylesP1

imthegame19 said:


> We all know Cena is leaving Smackdown after No Mercy. So this is my prediction..
> 
> 
> A*t No Mercy Ambrose pins Cena and maybe does it in a shady way. So Dean now the Champion again* and AJ is going all crazy how he wants his title back. Since he beat Ambrose twice and Ambrose never beat him for the title. Like I pointed out earlier today, there setting up AJ character to have some bad luck in a match at some point. So that sets up AJ/Ambrose for the title at Survivor Series and likely TLC. But later on Smackdown we see Cena has been attacked backstage and nobody knows who did it. With everyone pointing there fingers at AJ of course. But he claims he didn't do it, so it becomes a mystery. Well depending on who WWE wants Cena to face at the Rumble. Well end up being champion and that guy will be the one who attacked Cena backstage.
> 
> 
> I agree if Ambrose/AJ feud ends, going to Orton next seems logical choice. But it's hard to see Wyatt/Orton feud done with only one more Smackdown and then the PPV already. Because I see either Bray winning and Orton doesn't look worthy of wrestling for the title. Or Bray will win after cheating and Orton will want revenge. Or Orton wins and Bray will want some type of revenge. Considering most of Bray feuds go 2-3 PPVs or 3-5 matches and Backlash match got messed up. I think there's a good chance Orton/Bray feud continues to at least through Survivor Series and probably a gimmick match at TLC. So I know Ambrose/AJ feud continuing probably means AJ will drop the title to Dean. But I don't know if it's wise to rush AJ/Orton at Survivor Series already just yet either.


Stopped there. No.


----------



## Reotor

Is there any statistics on talking smack viewership?
Cant help but feel its no different than watching those "exclusive" promo's on youtube.


----------



## Kabraxal

DGenerationMC said:


> Just saw Cena's promo from Talking Smack all the way through.
> 
> :dead2
> 
> Somebody send a damn medic for Ambrose.


I was thinking more that Cena was teasing going heel... It was a very self centred promo and the point when he talked about "not caring" about Ambrose just screamed narcissistic heel. I mean, Cena has tended towards that in small ways before, but tonight felt like the full blown "I am better than everyone here and you can kiss my ass" heel promo.

Now Becky... God damn is she amazing on the mic now. That last bit towards Alexa was one of the greatest lines I've heard in some time.


----------



## imthegame19

Uptown King said:


> *I see Styles retaining at NM. They could do Orton/AJ at SVS and wrap up Orton/Bray at NM*.





That's possibly, but Bray Wyatt feud rarely last one match. I think Undertaker feud was only one match(because he left after Mania) and maybe Daniel Bryan feud was only one match. While with Jericho he has two PPVs,and three total matches .Cena was three PPV matches, Ambrose was 2 PPV and 5 total matches. Then Reigns feud was four PPVs with two tag matches and two singles matches. So it's probably unlikely that Orton/Bray will end after one match. Plus it's not really smart to have AJ rush through feuds with Cena and Ambrose. Then go on to Orton right away with such a thin roster. IF they wanted AJ to retain at NO Mercy. They could have had him beat Cena there and saved Ambrose one on one rematch for Survivor Series, instead of doing it tonight. But now there either sending up AJ to move onto a new feud. Or Ambrose pinning Cena for the title at No Mercy. Which sets up AJ/Ambrose rematch at Survivor Series perfectly. Since AJ beat Ambrose for the title and in the rematch. While when he won the title he pinned Cena. So both guys look strong going into a big PPV.


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't had a chance to watch Talking Smack. Anybody wanna give me a quick rundown on exactly what John said about Dean?


----------



## Lariatoh!

Credit where credit is due, and this coming from a John Cena detractor, he was beyond excellent tonight.

This is the John Cena I want to see. The guy is a 15 time World Champion. Protected and pushed since day one, and hangs out with Vince McMahon. Don't hide from that fact. Don;t tell the world you;'re the under dog. When he starts telling everyone he is the man, ina matter of fact way and that everyone else has to climb a mountain to knock him off, that's real. That's what Cena should be. This is the presentation and the truth laid out. 

I loved it that he said that he has his own dressing room, that he flies on jets and is a protected species. And so he should. That's how a main eventer kayfabe or otherwise should be presented. 

Bravo to him. I hope he continues on this course and doesn't go back to the underdog route. he's Superman, is booked like Superman and should act like it, just like he did tonight.


----------



## FROSTY

DGenerationMC said:


> Just saw Cena's promo from Talking Smack all the way through.
> 
> :dead2
> 
> Somebody send a damn medic for Ambrose.


*It's only right after Ambrose destroyed Cena on Talking mack last week.*


----------



## StylesP1

Who's to say there will even be World title matches at Survivor Series? Maybe they properly resurrect SVS and have Team Raw vs Team SD the way it should be. SVS didn't have title matches back in the day, and it was one of the best PPV's. 

Team Owens vs Team Styles

Have both captains choose their teams. Team Styles made up of whoever...Lets say Styles, Ambrose, Orton, Miz and Corbin vs Owens, Rollins, Reigns, Zayn and Jericho. Team Styles infiltrates Raw and leaves every Raw member laying on the floor to close the show. Raw gets their revenge at some point.

This could be a huge story, but I doubt they do it. I wish SVS would go back to what it used to be.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Kabraxal said:


> I was thinking more that Cena was teasing going heel... It was a very self centred promo and the point when he talked about "not caring" about Ambrose just screamed narcissistic heel. I mean, Cena has tended towards that in small ways before, but tonight felt like the full blown "I am better than everyone here and you can kiss my ass" heel promo.


Going into this "feud", I assumed we'd see a replay of Austin-Bret where Ambrose gets under Cena's skin so bad that John Boy's persona tweaks enough (basically asking people why the fuck are they choosing the asshole Ambrose over the noble Cena) to have fans choose Ambrose over him. But now, it seems like Ambrose is just another bitter young guy whose upset that his years of hard work and ballsy "tell it like it is" approach isn't enough to get the so-called moral/mental edge over Cena. Wouldn't be surprised if Dean turns and we see a brutal gimmick match between these two down the line.


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> Stopped there. No.


LOL lets face it Smackdown doesn't have a big enough roster for anyone to have a long title run right now. If they were going to have AJ retain at No Mercy and still do Ambrose/AJ at Survivor Series. Well they could have done the one on one rematch at Survivor Series instead of tonight. So either Ambrose/AJ feud ends at No Mercy or AJ dropping the title.


Yes they could rush right into AJ/Orton, but then what? And what does that do to the rest of the roster with Cena out? Since it doesn't give Ambrose an quality opponents. When you consider Bray just jobbed out to Orton(if Orton is wrestling for the title), Corbin not ready, Miz/Ziggler are below him and there not even using Kane(Even though he beats Baron Corbin on Main Event this week). While Bray/Orton would be a total wasted one match and done. If Ambrose wins the title by pinning Cena. Well it restarts the whole AJ/Ambrose feud. Since AJ beat him twice in title matches(even though not clean). Yet Ambrose is the guy walking around as champion


Look I know you're an AJ fan and want a long title run. But you gotta look at what's best for the show with the current roster. AJ not in the position Rollins was after Wrestlemania 31. When they could have Orton, Ambrose, Lesnar, Cena, Sting and Kane all have ppv title matches with Rollins. Before they can have him drop it to Reigns. Smackdown roster paper thin and AJ currently feuding with two of the three top guys. So there's not a group of guys AJ can run through on this roster. 


Which is way everything is building up to the top guys trading title wins for the time being. Not to mention WWE knows now AJ/Ambrose can put on great matches together. Which is even more reason to continue there feud for Survivor Series and especially TLC gimmick match.


----------



## StylesP1

imthegame19 said:


> LOL lets face it Smackdown doesn't have a big enough roster for anyone to have a long title run right now. If they were going to have AJ retain at No Mercy and still do Ambrose/AJ at Survivor Series. Well they could have done the one on one rematch at Survivor Series instead of tonight. So either Ambrose/AJ feud ends at No Mercy or AJ dropping the title.
> 
> 
> Yes they could rush right into AJ/Orton, but then what? And what does that do to the rest of the roster with Cena out? Since it doesn't give Ambrose an quality opponents. When you consider Bray just jobbed out to Orton, Corbin not ready Miz/Ziggler are below him and there not even using Kane. Even though he beats Baron Corbin on Main Event this week). While Bray/Orton would be a total wasted one feud and done. While if Ambrose wins the title by pinning Cena. Well it restarts the whole AJ/Ambrose feud. Since AJ beat him twice in title matches(even though not clean). Yet Ambrose is the guy walking around as champion
> 
> 
> Look I know you're an AJ fan and want a long title run. But you gotta look at what's best for the show with the current roster. AJ not in the position Rollins was after Wrestlemania 31. When they could have Orton, Ambrose, Lesnar, Cena, Sting and Kane all have ppv title matches with Rollins. Before they can have him drop it to Reigns. Smackdown roster paper thin and AJ currently feuding with two of the three top guys. So there's not a group of guys AJ can run through on this roster.
> 
> 
> Which is way everything is building up to the top guys trading title wins for the time being. Not to mention WWE knows now AJ/Ambrose can put on great matches together. Which is even more reason to continue there feud.


Corbin is ready for a step up. I would enjoy an Ambrose/Corbin feud. I would also enjoy a Corbin/Styles feud for the belt, but they are both heels. Ambrose could go after the IC Title. Why is Ambrose above the IC Title? Cena held the US Title for a long ass time and Reigns is the US Champion right now. Those belts NEED stars to hold them like they did back in the day with Mr Perfect and the like. 

Hot shotting the title is a TERRIBLE idea. Its always a bad idea, and makes for a bad show. Styles wins at No Mercy. Have him feud with Orton, who he beats in a 2 match series at back to back PPV's. Corbin or Miz will be ready by that time to feud for the title. AJ holds it to either Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania where Cena takes the belt off of him for his 16th championship. If they want to do Cena vs Undertaker at WM, then someone else can take the title off Styles. He is not losing the belt any time soon, though. It would be an awful decision. SDL needs to keep building the mid card like Corbin and Crews for future main event feuds. If there is ANYONE to break Corbin into the main event, its Styles. He can make him look like a million bucks in defeat.


----------



## God Movement

For the first team in a long time, there was a set of segments which began at the start of the episode and concluded at the end of the episode (Randy and Wyatt). This was a well booked show.


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> Corbin is ready for a step up. I would enjoy an Ambrose/Corbin feud. I would also enjoy a Corbin/Styles feud for the belt, but they are both heels. Ambrose could go after the IC Title. Why is Ambrose above the IC Title? Cena held the US Title for a long ass time and Reigns is the US Champion right now. Those belts NEED stars to hold them like they did back in the day with Mr Perfect and the like.
> 
> Hot shotting the title is a TERRIBLE idea. Its always a bad idea, and makes for a bad show. Styles wins at No Mercy. Have him feud with Orton, who he beats in a 2 match series at back to back PPV's. Corbin or Miz will be ready by that time to feud for the title. AJ holds it to either Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania where Cena takes the belt off of him for his 16th championship. If they want to do Cena vs Undertaker at WM, then someone else can take the title off Styles. He is not losing the belt any time soon, though. It would be an awful decision. SDL needs to keep building the mid card like Corbin and Crews for future main event feuds. If there is ANYONE to break Corbin into the main event, its Styles. He can make him look like a million bucks in defeat.



Ok all that's never going to happen. It's a beyond ridiculous booking attempt to try to stretch out AJ run as champion. WWE has no reason to do any of this and it goes against how their booking. First of all Baron Corbin jobbed to Kane tonight on Main Event. So that could be a sign the company is losing faith in him. Either way the guy isn't over. He is subpar at cutting promos and has had subpar matches even with guys like Austin Aries and Samoa Joe and has done nothing special in WWE with Ziggler to warrant a big match yet. 



I get he has a good cocky jerk look and character. But that and being big isn't going to have him main eventing any ppvs anytime soon. Not to mention even Ambrose fans will lose interest if he goes from title feud with top guys to Baron Corbin. We've already seen a similar feud with Ambrose and Luke Harper and Ambrose is beyond that stuff now.


As for the IC Title, Ambrose is too good for that title too. Now if competition was Rusev, Cesaro, Zayn or Sheamus. Then I'd say it's a big step down for Ambrose, but not beyond him. Problem with Smackdown is the mid card is so weak. WWE had been jobbing out guys like Ziggler, Miz, Crews,Kalisto, Swagger jobbing to top guys for this whole past year. I'm sorry but if there's a Miz vs Ambrose or Orton or AJ or Cena match. I know Miz has no chance of winning same goes with Ziggler. 


So if you really think AJ can go though top guys in Cena, Ambrose and Orton. Then people will think Miz is going to beat AJ? Nobody gonna buy that.


See the difference between what I want and you want. Is I want the top guys and top match ups putting on quality matches. What's wrong with Ambrose winning the title and him and AJ having two more great ppv matches? It makes both guys look strong and like top acts.


You only care about how long and dominant AJ reign is. So you rather him dominant the top guys and feud with mid carders over the title to Mania. That's not best for the show with this roster and your being overly bias. WWE already made the mistake of putting the title on AJ with very little build up(I said a long time ago that AJ should have built up to his win at No Mercy or Survivor Series). So they've set themselves up for hot potato with the title,by the way they've booked things so far.


----------



## Catsaregreat

That Cena promo on Ambrose was so brutal on Talking Smack I heard Jericho got into Cena's face afterward.


----------



## Sincere

Just got around to watching since I missed it live.

Fun 8 man tag. Quick but well constructed match that allowed everyone to look pretty good, IMO. Wasn't expecting for the Usos to take their new heel thug characters to the next level like that :lol I'm still surprised by how much I'm actually enjoying them lately though. They are a perfect example and testament to how much misalignment can hinder talent and how much proper alignment can uplift a talent. Rhyno and Slater are both so over, it's great. 

The women's tag was decent--nothing special, and fairly formulaic, but not bad either, for what it was. I see a lot of people upset about Nikki losing again tonight, but I think people are missing the forest for the trees in this case. For one, everyone--even people who aren't particularly fans of Nikki--are getting behind her. People want to see her beat Carmella down and stand tall. They want to see her deliver that comeuppance. They're tilted about Carmella continuing to snatch cheap victories from Nikki. All of these reactions indicate to me that this feud and booking is doing exactly what it was meant to do from the get-go. It's getting Carmella heel heat and getting the audience behind Nikki. I'm not sure why some people don't seem to be grasping this. :shrug I mean, I get that if you're a Nikki fan, it sucks to see her losing--I'm a Becky mark, after all, I'm VERY familiar with the feeling. But it seems so obvious what they're doing here, and it's working, so I don't really get all the QQ in this case. Moreover, Nikki was booked strong tonight, too. She got the hot tag and then proceeded to layout both Nattie and Carmella with relative ease, even after getting double teamed, a cheap shot to the back, and an eye rake! Carmella just stole a quick roll-up and Nikki wasn't even hurt or physically defeated, yet people are getting super salty about the handling of all this. Patience.

That Miz/Ziggler segment was fucking gold. Miz putting having his picture put up over Lebron's in the hallway :lmao Dude is so good at getting mad heat. This has to be some of Ziggler's best work of his entire career thus far, tbh. The promos have been hot from both parties. The matches have been quality from both talents. And the stakes are at an all time high. This feud shouldn't be as interesting, good, and exciting as it is--I'd have never expected it to be this good if you had suggested this feud several months ago--but it is interesting, it is exciting, and it is very good. 

I have no idea what Becky was coming out to the ring for :lol But I was hoping to see a run-out ambush by Alexa before No Mercy, and SDL delivered! This build has been pretty good, and so far has been meeting pretty much every expectation--first feud and title defense with Alexa, contract signing promo, run-out ambush, talking smack appearances, and best of all... no give-away matches before the PPV. They're basically doing everything right with this feud thus far, and it's all been very refreshing--from the booking, to the choice of talent, to the quality of what they've each produced. I hope they keep it up and have a great match at No Mercy. The only other thing I think they could do that they haven't yet is have Alexa interfere in one of Becky's matches. Maybe next week?

I have no idea what to make of these Curt Hawkins vignettes. But they're not really doing much to make me interested in this dude--in fact, they're having the opposite effect. Hopefully he can hurry the fuck up and just debut already so we don't have to keep seeing these.

I'm really digging the build for this triple threat championship at No Mercy. John Cena is truly great on the mic in every capacity, it has to be said--promos, interviews, backstage, commentary, everywhere. And I have to give props to Ambrose lately, too. I've been very critical about his moveset and ring work as one of his weakest areas, but he has demonstrably taken steps to up his game lately in this feud--he's actually doing some new spots here and there that have spiced up an otherwise bland moveset. He still has room to improve, but he has been looking better in the ring lately. And then, of course, there's AJ Styles who is, needless to say, consistently phenomenal. This Ambrose/Styles match was quite good tonight, I really enjoyed it. And even though I'm generally in the camp of being against giving away championship matches like this on regular shows, this one was warranted, made sense, and helped build toward the No Mercy triple threat, so I can forgive that. Much like the Miz/Ziggler feud and upcoming match at No Mercy, I could really see this one going either way, and am excited to see where it goes from here--this has the makings of a MOTY candidate all over it. 

I really have no idea wtf to make of the Bray/Orton feud right now, especially after what we saw tonight. All I know is that it's hard to take Bray's character seriously right now, with how he's been booked, and how he's treated in kayfabe by most of the other talent. For the most part, they treat him like he's weird, not like they're legitimately afraid of him in any way, and the selling of that fear is absolutely necessary to a character like Bray. If no one was ever afraid of Taker, or Kane, they would have probably fallen flat, too. That fear is central to the character, but there's no reason for anyone to really be afraid, and there's no one selling that fear, so the gimmick is just not working. If he doesn't decimate Orton somehow by the end of this, what's the point of the character any more?

All in all, I enjoyed this SDL. I enjoyed the matches we got to see, and I enjoyed most of the build that was given to upcoming No Mercy matches. Another good show for the A brand in the books. And now I get to tune into Talking Smack with Becky and Cena? Smackdown is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## squarebox

Godway said:


> Meltz said Vince oversees SD. HHH/Stephanie have been overseeing RAW for a while. It's not like you can't tell, all of HHH's pet projects are getting pushes.


I'm starting to think it's Stephanie who has the biggest pull on RAW at the moment which is why it continues to be bad. While it's HHH's guys on there, the show is booked horridly and we all know Steph was once in charge of SD creative at one time...so I wouldn't be surprised if she's playing a large part in RAW's booking too. As for Vince? Well, SD has been better than any Vince McMahon booked RAW so I don't really understand how him suddenly overseeing SD would make it better? That doesn't make any sense to me.

As for tonight's SD, blew RAW out of the water again. They advance storylines and always have a theme running throughout the show (Randy / Bray in this case). Ambrose & Styles killed it once again and hopefully this will silence the morons claiming that Ambrose can't wrestle and that AJ is just a ******* with a high work-rate...he's a lot more than that, it's no coincidence that other guys always up their game when they're in the ring with him.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Orton opening last night's show was very surprising, then Wyatt appeared on screen backstage and I thought here we go again, another long winded promo. Then Orton headed backstage with intent in his eyes and I thought, you know what something is brewing here, let's give it a chance. The Smackdown writers obviously looked at this feud and thought, "You know what fans aren't digging this feud right now, let's try a different approach and make this feud feel important", in one night they did just that. I'm a bit 50/50 on this feud still after last night, albeit they took an intriguing approach and the backstage stuff was cool, fuck knows where this is all heading to and the last bit fucked with my mind, I didn't know if it was a technical glitch in there or that was meant to happen :lol

The 8 man tag match I thought to begin with was pretty lazy booking; however when the match got going I had no complaints. It was a nice fun match and the ring action was great.

With this Nikki & Carmella storyline I honestly think they are going down the vulnerability route with Nikki. If she doesn't end up winning at No Mercy I'd be very shocked. Carmella is nailing her character right now but in the ring improvements need to be made.

The Miz & Ziggler, where do I begin? Thought the opening bit by Miz was fucking great, thought Miz laying into & mocking Dolph was fucking great, Dolph's promo was fucking great, so yeah that segment was fucking great. Hands down one of my favourite segments this year, both guys have been on fire since the brand split, now at No Mercy we have the biggest Intercontinental Championship title match for a while.

Becky & Alexa feud built nicely and in a way that I wanted it to.

Finally the main event was a well booked match, some of the sequences were great, loved the spot where Ambrose hung Styles up on the ropes, thought that was very good storytelling. Styles hitting Cena, Cena then costing Ambrose, it all worked out pretty well. Ambrose stood tall last week, Cena stood tall this week, yet again no complaints.

Overall I wasn't sure about the start but then it built into another excellent show, that last hour was perfect, really really good.


----------



## JTB33b

Eva Marie should have came down after Becky got attacked and asked the ref to count Becky out.


----------



## Asuka842

The problem with the Nikki/Carmella thing for many people is, it's EVERY week. There has not been one week that's gone by where Carmella hasn't at least beaten her down. Which would be fine, if Nikki even remotely tried to retaliate on occasion. But she doesn't, she keeps doing her same old thing, and constantly lets Carmella get the drop on her. It's the same thing over and over and over again week after week after week and it just gets boring after awhile (plus it makes your babyface look like a clueless idiot). It also doesn't help that Carmella is blatantly far less skilled right now, so her being so dominant all of the time just feels, off.

It wouldn't hurt them to let Nikki blindside Carmella either before or after a match for, or send her running, or cost her a match, every once in a while. Again, one-sided feuds just bore me in-general because there's no tension whatsoever.


----------



## chronoxiong

Smackdown hit it out of the park again this week. Started with an Orton promo about Bray Wyatt leading into him searching for him all night. The Usos are looking ruthless as heels and I am loving it as they continue to get the upper hand on the American Alpha. 

Decent Diva tag match with Carmella getting the upper hand on Nikki again. This is good booking to get Carmella looking as a threat and for the fans to root for Nikki. Amazing promo between The Miz and Ziggler since both guys are from Cleveland they brought intensity and emotion here. This was a great segment and with Ziggler putting his career on the line for another Title match, I wonder what is going to happen.

Have no clue what Becky Lynch was coming out for but her getting attacked by Alexa Bliss was a great way to further their feud. Good main event match between AJ Styles and Ambrose. The finish made sense to not make either guy weak.


----------



## Lothario

I just wanted to say I think Dolph is losing. I just rewatched the segment and Maryse was clearly getting choked up. Miz was too but he's a pro so he kept it together and went back into character immediately. 3:35 - 3:42.


----------



## Ace

Lothario said:


> I just wanted to say I think Dolph is losing. I just rewatched the segment and Maryse was clearly getting choked up. Miz was too but he's a pro so he kept it together and went back into character immediately. 3:35 - 3:42.


 Miz looked like he was about to cry. 

Think Dolph is done with the WWE after the match.


----------



## StylesP1

Straw Hat said:


> Miz looked like he was about to cry.
> 
> Think Dolph is done with the WWE after the match.


We have no clue, and that is what makes it so damn good. Usually these matches are predictable as soon as the stipulation is made, but not this one. Dolph is rich enough and old enough to want to retire. He may also just want to work for another organization for a change in scenery. He might also win the IC Title moving Miz to the main event. Miz vs Styles promos...my God.


----------



## JTB33b

I am going to stay away from the betting odds because I really have no idea who is going to win in this Title vs career match and I want to keep it that way. I just hope they don't do something like have Ziggler win by DQ or countout.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Another solid SmackDown, The Usos have won me over with their heel work, yet again they delivered and it's great that they've got a new song as well. Miz and Ziggler's feud has picked up even more momentum, Miz has been Amazing this year and this feud with Dolph the stakes are high, Career vs Title!!!!! Liked Dolph's promo on SmackDown as well, great work by both men, their final match has been built up perfectly. 

Wyatt/Orton finally picked up this week, more creepy Wyatt segments is great, I liked how Randy went looking for Wyatt, the segments were really eerie and I loved how Erick Rowan was just lurking as it added unpredictability to the segment, Orton having to make the right choices to find Wyatt and avoid Rowan. I really wish this segment ended differently though, I was really hoping Luke Harper was going to show up, looking forward to his return. 

Enjoyed the Main Event and I'm interested to see the Triple threat with Cena in the match.


----------



## CamillePunk

Neither Miz or Maryse looked like they were getting emotional to me. 

It was an awesome segment though, and Ziggler's emotion came off very real. I hope he wins, because Ziggler is a great talent and needs to move on from this loser gimmick, while I think Miz should actually be moved up the card. Another thought I had, was that with these two guys upping the intensity in their matches and all the manager interference, this feud is really begging for a cage match. 

AJ/Ambrose was very good. 

Smackdown demolished Raw this week.


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> We have no clue, and that is what makes it so damn good. Usually these matches are predictable as soon as the stipulation is made, but not this one. Dolph is rich enough and old enough to want to retire. He may also just want to work for another organization for a change in scenery. He might also win the IC Title moving Miz to the main event. Miz vs Styles promos...my God.


Miz has along way to go before he's taken seriously has a main eventer. He was a bigger jobber then Ziggler in 2014-2015. While he's faced mostly weak competition as IC Champion. The best guys Miz has defeated this year are Cesaro and Ziggler. While he also lost to Cesaro clean when it wasn't for the IC title. This gimmick works now because he's beating guys like Zack Ryder, Darren Young, Apollo Crews and now Ziggler. Or luckily escaping with IC title against Cesaro or 4-way match. He's still jobbed out to Reigns, Ambrose twice, AJ twice, Zayn and Randy Orton. So it's going to take months and months of him winning along with having non-title feuds against a Orton or Cena or Ambrose or AJ before anyone buys him as anything but a mid card guy. Damage is too done on the guy. It's going to a lot and a while before anyone buys him as a main eventer again. And this is coming from someone who's always been a fan of the Miz.


----------



## wwetna1

Maybe this all ends up in dolph becoming a Miz flunky and a heel who sees the light from Miz. He gets fired from Wwe yet hired by Miz like JBL/Michaels


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

The best thing of last night was that Kane beat Baron Corbin, and continues with his winning streak.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That Miz/Ziggler promo was so damn good. I loved both men's final lines: Ziggler: "either way I'll be out of my misery". And Miz with : "If you wont hang up your career. I will". FANTASTIC work by both men. They were both so brilliant here, and it made me root for Ziggler, it made me want to see him win. I still want Miz to retain of course, but I want to see the Ziggler character succeed. This is what they've done, they're telling this story so well that they have me invested in both characters, and thats so rare today, and I doubt most wrestlers could really get people invested in their characters struggles like this.

This is pro wrestling done right. This is what its meant to be. Great promos that make you care about the characters, care about who wins and loses all leading towards the big match. This is what is missing today, we have so many matches with shit build between terrible robotic characters. This is whats missing, real well rounded pro wrestlers creating a fantastic feud that leads to a great match.

And I have to say and yes I'm biased as hell but Miz with his work over the past month and a half has outshone everyone else this year. No one else has been this damn great week after week this year. Every week he's the highlight of SD, not even AJ Styles has been this consistently good. And even as a huge Miz mark I never thought I'd say that, simply because his career seemed pretty much done for years. It seemed like he'd never get any real opportunities again, but WWE have given him one chance and he's made the absolute most of it. And I have to say it is so refreshing to see someone given a chance and see them do so well with it rather than seeing the WWE handpick someone and force them upon the fans.


----------



## dashing_man

what happened to Talking Smack ? was it not scheduled tonight ?


----------



## StylesP1

dashing_man said:


> what happened to Talking Smack ? was it not scheduled tonight ?


It was on, and it was awesome.


----------



## dashing_man

CamillePunk said:


> Neither Miz or Maryse looked like they were getting emotional to me.
> 
> It was an awesome segment though, and Ziggler's emotion came off very real. I hope he wins, because Ziggler is a great talent and needs to move on from this loser gimmick, while I think Miz should actually be moved up the card. Another thought I had, was that with these two guys upping the intensity in their matches and all the manager interference, this feud is really begging for a cage match.
> 
> AJ/Ambrose was very good.
> 
> Smackdown demolished Raw this week.


SD has been demolishing RAW since the Drafts to be precise


----------



## Desprado

Dolph is winning. Their is no way in hell Smackdown can put a show without 3 main star leaving at the same time. Dean and John are leaving for 2-3 months after no mercy and they cannot afford another major to leave with them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sincere said:


> The women's tag was decent--nothing special, and fairly formulaic, but not bad either, for what it was. I see a lot of people upset about Nikki losing again tonight, but I think people are missing the forest for the trees in this case. For one, everyone--even people who aren't particularly fans of Nikki--are getting behind her. People want to see her beat Carmella down and stand tall. They want to see her deliver that comeuppance. They're tilted about Carmella continuing to snatch cheap victories from Nikki. All of these reactions indicate to me that this feud and booking is doing exactly what it was meant to do from the get-go. It's getting Carmella heel heat and getting the audience behind Nikki. I'm not sure why some people don't seem to be grasping this. :shrug I mean, I get that if you're a Nikki fan, it sucks to see her losing--I'm a Becky mark, after all, I'm VERY familiar with the feeling. But it seems so obvious what they're doing here, and it's working, so I don't really get all the QQ in this case. Moreover, Nikki was booked strong tonight, too. She got the hot tag and then proceeded to layout both Nattie and Carmella with relative ease, even after getting double teamed, a cheap shot to the back, and an eye rake! Carmella just stole a quick roll-up and Nikki wasn't even hurt or physically defeated, yet people are getting super salty about the handling of all this. Patience.


The thing with it is its just the exact same thing every single week. With no variety whatsoever. Where's the entertainment? Trying to portray the longest reigns Divas Champ ever as some poor victimized underdog is stupid as well. I cant think of any other feud ever where literally the same thing happens every week and one person is booked so poorly. Its a feud where even as a huge Nikki fan I wont even bother watching her match this week because why bother? I've seen what she did this week happen endlessly over the past couple of months.


----------



## 2Pieced

Smackdown was really great this week, there was nothing that i thought wasn't atleast decent and most was good.

I'm interested in everything they have built for the PPV which is saying alot for the WWE lately.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Something that really stands out with SmackDown is the heels and how well they are booked, how credible they are. AJ, Miz and Uso's in particular. AJ is a legit and credible heel World Champion, something we haven't had in a long time. Miz again he's suddenly credible, the IC Title hasn't been this important for years and years. And he's a real heel, and he's getting real heel heat and the babyface looks like a real babyface against him. And the Uso's are dismantly and taking the legs out from everyone they face. You comapre that to Raw where Charlotte runs away from 4'2 80 pound Sasha every week, or KO is a midcard goofball with zero credibility.


----------



## DBRCO

SmackDown once again was top level stuff.

Usos as heels are badass. Theme is much better although preferred their Backlash attire. Cannot wait for an Usos/American Alpha title feud after No Mercy :trips5


----------



## Chrome

Fearless Maryse said:


> Something that really stands out with SmackDown is the heels and how well they are booked, how credible they are. AJ, Miz and Uso's in particular. AJ is a legit and credible heel World Champion, something we haven't had in a long time. Miz again he's suddenly credible, the IC Title hasn't been this important for years and years. And he's a real heel, and he's getting real heel heat and the babyface looks like a real babyface against him. And the Uso's are dismantly and taking the legs out from everyone they face. You comapre that to Raw where Charlotte runs away from 4'2 80 pound Sasha every week, or KO is a midcard goofball with zero credibility.


Not to mention the Reigns/Rusev fiasco.


----------



## Ace

Miz deserves a title run after the fantastic work he has put in. The IC title feels like the 2nd most important title in the company, and that's is all because of how brilliant Miz's reign has been. Fuck Meltzer for not giving Miz his dues, he's been delivering in the ring as well, and has even proven haters like myself into a fan.

After Cena wins it off AJ, he should take it off Cena or Ambrose.



Chrome said:


> Not to mention the Reigns/Rusev fiasco.


 Too many chosen ones on Raw to protect.


----------



## StylesP1

DBRCO said:


> SmackDown once again was top level stuff.
> 
> Usos as heels are badass. Theme is much better although preferred their Backlash attire. Cannot wait for an Usos/American Alpha title feud after No Mercy :trips5


The way they are building it, people are going to be really invested in an American Alpha chase for the titles once Usos win them at No Mercy. The story telling in this feud is on another level from what we have seen in quite a few years.


----------



## Ace

Otunga is improving as a commentator, who knows, in a year he could be decent to good :draper2


----------



## TD Stinger

Lothario said:


> I just wanted to say I think Dolph is losing. I just rewatched the segment and Maryse was clearly getting choked up. Miz was too but he's a pro so he kept it together and went back into character immediately. 3:35 - 3:42.





Straw Hat said:


> Miz looked like he was about to cry.
> 
> Think Dolph is done with the WWE after the match.


Um, idk, I don't see what you guys are seeing. I didn't see anything obvious there. Something obvious was the look on Undertaker's face at Over the Edge 1999 right before his match with Austin. Owen had fallen that night and you could see the look of distraught on Taker's face. Looking back, that was obvious.

I didn't see anything that told me Miz and Maryse were cracking.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Chrome said:


> Not to mention the Reigns/Rusev fiasco.


I couldn't even bring myself to mention that disaster.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Without looking at any replies right before the main event... holy shit, Smackdown is fun. Not to sound like a fan boy, but there's a reason I've skipped Raw the last three weeks and I've really paid attention to the show that has always been considered by their own company to be inferior. Even my girlfriend that hates pretty much everything about this business understands blue is better than red. That's honestly how she differentiates it. I'm not sure who's booking this, but that person(s) is who needs to lead this company into the future. They've made me like John Cena. Case closed.


----------



## DoubtGin

Cena on Talking Smack was ruthless. That inevitable Ambrose/Cena feud will rule.


----------



## AmbroseRanger

I hate John Cena, it's the kind of guy that never loses, and makes all the scripting a shit.

He should be taken out wwe and just do commercials and tv shows, and why not a matches on wm and RR, but no more title matches


----------



## Bret Hart

Straw Hat said:


> Otunga is improving as a commentator, who knows, in a year he could be decent to good :draper2


He has a very generic voice though.


----------



## Destiny

A proper fun wrestling show. Thank you. Everything is booked really well.

Miz/Ziggler promo was fire. I'm really invested in their feud and I literally feel for Ziggler. THATS HOW YOU BOOK IT! Great promo from both men. I'm hoping The Zig wins.

Alexa Bliss is improving every single week in terms of how she carries herself and how she cuts promos. Another feud I'm excited about. 

Slater getting pinned was a little harsh imo, but it's no big deal. Love that The Usos have been revamped as characters, they seem pretty cool so far. American Alpha are going to be great champs in the very near future. They just have so much energy, it's great to watch. 

I like what they did with the mainevent and I like how they keep mentioning whether Cena will eclipse Flairs reign. It makes the triple threat match at No Mercy extremely interesting and not predictable.

Where was Swagger? Did I miss something?


----------



## FROSTY

*Finally getting around to watching SDL. They opened with the worst possible segment they could, my dreaded Bray Wyatt storytime promo :sleep*


----------



## TaterTots

Fearless Maryse said:


> I couldn't even bring myself to mention that disaster.


And it hasn't ended yet...Roman will beat Rusev again at Hell in a Cell and will probably even lose in another match or made to look like a weakling in another segment with Roman before the pay per view happens.

This feud with Roman has not helped Rusev at all and you know that once he finally loses the match at the cell, Rusev will be having matches with Titus, Darren Young and Sin Cara.

Rusev buried while Roman looks strong.


----------



## komba

Smackdown is so far ahead of Raw now that it's really unbelievable.


The real story here is whoever Smackdown has writing their show is just so much better at telling a story and creating emotion. And it can't be the same people... THere's no way the garbage that's been on Raw since the split is being written by the same people as Smackdown. 

I'd really love to know who's truly behind Raw and Smackdown because the Smackdown team deserves a raise. They are going to keep the company afloat while Raw remains a waste of time until they make changes.


----------



## FROSTY

*-Really dug the 8 man tag, the crowd was lit for it and Slater especially. The Uso's man who would have thunk how good they would be with a simple heel turn, them boys got all the momentum right now. And The Ascension lol, well they were just happy to be on the winning side of a nationally televised match for a change. Great followup to the Bray Wyatt sleepy-time tea story-hour that started the show.

-I want to fire Natalya every time she yells YEAHH!*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Cena promo on Talking Smack was fucking FIRE.


----------



## Dolorian

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *-I want to fire Natalya every time she yells YEAHH!*


Me too, it is very annoying.


----------



## FROSTY

*-Everything about Carmella sucks lol, but at least she pinned Nikki again.

-That video package for The Miz during his celebration :sasha3 almost brought a tear to my eye seeing how far he has come from where he started out.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

TaterTots said:


> And it hasn't ended yet...Roman will beat Rusev again at Hell in a Cell and will probably even lose in another match or made to look like a weakling in another segment with Roman before the pay per view happens.
> 
> This feud with Roman has not helped Rusev at all and you know that once he finally loses the match at the cell, Rusev will be having matches with Titus, Darren Young and Sin Cara.
> 
> Rusev buried while Roman looks strong.


And this is the biggest issue with Romans booking. No one he feuds with looks better or even good coming out of the feud. Its just designed solely to make Roman look good. This feud has done nothing but harm Rusev. Rusev looked like a beast going into it, now he looks like a pathetic dork again.


----------



## FROSTY

*Curt Hawkins is gonna bomb hard.*


----------



## Ironman Match

Another great smackdown show (at least for wwe standards)

- an "interesting" orton segment (well, more than one). But it was too slow, with no real payoff... and i'm not entirely sure if the ending was right or the tape glitched out by itself
- bray, please, shut up. 
- one last thing: WWE still, after decades, can't decide if it's a reality, a sport or a tv series. Cameraman are there, or are not there, or are even in first person (the cake on KO a month ago). At least keep it consistent inside the SAME segment!

- 8 man tag was quite good. Nice change for usos, and awesome brutal tactics. Slater and rhyno are over, and HOW! And I may be wrong, but i'm seeing "something" in Jason Jordan. At first I believed he was just a kurt angle ripoff, but... maybe not. Maybe he can become somehting. At least it's what I hope.

- nikki's entrance ( "the shaking ass that stops the mass"? XD)

- another great Miz promo. I'm really starting to like him. But ziggler... let me sum up what i said in the dedicated topic: ziggler had great lines but weak delivery. He should have been angry and mad like against ziggler, instead he sounded a whiny, crying kid. Just my feelings. I want miz to retain.

- main event time. Nice match, but really, i have problems with ambrose and AJ (and cena to some extent). I really like them outside the ring, but when the match starts, i can't feel ANYTHING. It seems like i'm watching the same match, the same spot, the same pace, the same selling over and over and over.
I don't feel the "danger" and the "struggle" in the match, and I know this is hard to explain. It's just... "meh". 
Last year i watched basically the whole 2003 (for smackdown)... there were bad matches, horrible matches and awesome matches, but I never felt like two fight were almost identical, and that year angle, show, lesnar and taker faced each other numerous time.

- ps: did ambrose just forgot (and then remembered out of nowhere) to sell his injured leg?
- ps2: cena closes the show with AA for everyone... and I quite liked it. And i'm a cena hater. F****, this is the power or the blue brand


----------



## Dolorian

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Curt Hawkins is gonna bomb hard.*


I think he bombed already. Dead on arrival.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Bray stop singing that stupid fucking song. It's right up there with Stephanie's nails-on-a-chalkboard voice cosmic levels of annoying.


----------



## FROSTY

*That was a great main event and a great ending, Ambrose looked amazing, was very well protected, & looks strong going into NM. Cena standing tall at the end was nice to see, I wouldn't mind if he won the title at No Mercy, then Orton, Ambrose and Styles can fight over who gets first crack at the title when Cena returns.*


----------



## imthegame19

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *That was a great main event and a great ending, Ambrose looked amazing, was very well protected, & looks strong going into NM. Cena standing tall at the end was nice to see, I wouldn't mind if he won the title at No Mercy, then Orton, Ambrose and Styles can fight over who gets first crack at the title when Cena returns.*


That's the last time Ambrose can have an L and stay in the title picture. Protected loses only last so long. For example Ambrose loses to Rollins were all protected as were the first few vs Bray Wyatt. But after no Wins, people just remember you losing. 



That's why it was very important that Ambrose got the win over Cena last week. Otherwise he would started looking weak right now. That said at the ppv he either needs to win the title. Or AJ has to pin Cena and Ambrose moves onto a new feud. Considering I don't think Bray/Orton or AJ/Ambrose feuds are done. I'm starting to like the chances of Ambrose walking out of No Mercy as champion after pinning Cena.


----------



## Sincere

Fearless Maryse said:


> The thing with it is its just the exact same thing every single week. With no variety whatsoever.


It isn't the exact same thing every week. That's objectively and quite obviously false. What happened last night bears virtually no resemblance to what took place last week AT ALL where Nikki/Carmella are concerned, if you actually bother to pay attention. Like I said, you can't seem to see the forest for the trees, and this is just reaffirming that. fpalm 

If Carmella had lost to Nikki last night that would have prematurely killed the story they're so obviously trying to tell, especially if they intend on giving them a match at No Mercy, which may very well be the case. And there's not many ways Nikki could have been booked any stronger in defeat than how she was booked last night.


----------



## TaterTots

imthegame19 said:


> I'm starting to like the chances of Ambrose walking out of No Mercy as champion after pinning Cena.


More like you desperately wish for this to happen because you seem unable to conceive of Dean Ambrose doing anything that is not holding onto the title and "loooking strong". He is not winning at No Mercy, they aren't going to put the title on Styles just to have him lose it so soon. There ARE other stars on the rosters that need to look good too, you know? it is not just Dean.


----------



## Old School Icons

Smackdown is the A show at the moment as far as I'm concerned of this brand split. 

Really enjoyed this week's episode 


Positives
The Main event scene. Ambrose/Styles/Cena. Its strong and equally compelling right now with all three men having believable motivations. 

The Miz/Maryse & Dolph Ziggler. They played their parts more or less perfectly. They achieved quite the feat, after seeing them wrestle each other already a million times, I am looking forward to seeing them go at it for the IC title again. Highlight of the show for me. 

Alexa Bliss was the right choice to be Becky Lynch's first feud as the Smackdown Women's champion

The Uso's new look. 

Negatives

Wyatt/Orton backstage segments. I liked them but they should have pre-taped all of it. The crowd background noise killed a lot of the atmosphere.

Curt Hawkins... christ this is Shooting Stars level dead on arrival. :lol Only way he can make this work is if he tells his opponents facts while he beats them up. That might be entertaining :Rollins


----------



## ElTerrible

Old School Icons said:


> Smackdown is the A show at the moment as far as I'm concerned of this brand split.
> 
> Really enjoyed this week's episode
> 
> 
> Positives
> The Main event scene. Ambrose/Styles/Cena. Its strong and equally compelling right now with all three men having believable motivations.
> 
> The Miz/Maryse & Dolph Ziggler. They played their parts more or less perfectly. They achieved quite the feat, after seeing them wrestle each other already a million times, I am looking forward to seeing them go at it for the IC title again. Highlight of the show for me.
> 
> Alexa Bliss was the right choice to be Becky Lynch's first feud as the Smackdown Women's champion
> 
> The Uso's new look.
> 
> Negatives
> 
> Wyatt/Orton backstage segments. I liked them but they should have pre-taped all of it. The crowd background noise killed a lot of the atmosphere.
> 
> Curt Hawkins... christ this is Shooting Stars level dead on arrival. :lol Only way he can make this work is if he tells his opponents facts while he beats them up. That might be entertaining :Rollins


He could do a running commentary of the moves he delivers and the effect they have on his opponents.


----------



## NeyNey

Main Event was great! 
Ambrose, Cena and Styles have such an awesome chemistry together.
No doubt the TT match at No Mercy will be fucking huge and epic!
More :ambrose3 / :cena mic encounters ..................... :gasm


----------



## Simply Flawless

Not gonna lie Orton was hawt as fuck in the sheep mask:ambrose5


----------



## imthegame19

TaterTots said:


> More like you desperately wish for this to happen because you seem unable to conceive of Dean Ambrose doing anything that is not holding onto the title and "loooking strong". He is not winning at No Mercy, they aren't going to put the title on Styles just to have him lose it so soon. There ARE other stars on the rosters that need to look good too, you know? it is not just Dean.


You have no idea what there intentions are when they put the title in AJ. it makes more sense for Dean and AJ to continue there feud to Survivor Series. That's why Ambrose pinning Cena at No Mercy. Makes Dean look strong, but AJ also looks strong. Because he's beaten Ambrose twice in title matches. Get it? While Ambrose is now the champion again without beating him. That's how you further feuds and tell interesting story. That makes more sense then rushing into an AJ/Orton feud or Dean wasted leading a Team Smackdown vs Team Raw match at Survivor Series.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

imthegame19 said:


> You have no idea what there intentions are when they put the title in AJ. it makes more sense for Dean and AJ to continue there feud to Survivor Series. That's why Ambrose pinning Cena at No Mercy. Makes Dean look strong, but AJ also looks strong. Because he's beaten Ambrose twice in title matches. Get it? While Ambrose is now the champion again without beating him. That's how you further feuds and tell interesting story. That makes more sense then rushing into an AJ/Orton feud or Dean wasted leading a Team Smackdown vs Team Raw match at Survivor Series.


If I were to put a probability on each guy winning at No Mercy, it would be:

Styles with a 60% chance
Cena with a 35% chance
Ambrose with a 5% chance

Ambrose just lost the title, so he isn't winning it back anytime soon. It will likely be next year.

Cena _could_ win. He's scheduled to appear at the next two PPVs, even though he won't be appearing at any of the SDL shows in between. It could indicate that he will be appearing only at the PPVs so he could defend the title. Maybe they want him to be champ while filming his show and doing media appearances with it.

But AJ Styles winning is the most likely outcome.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Curt Hawkins might as well turn round and go back - no fucks given.

I knew it was a stonewall certainty that the vast majority would start to dig The Usos again once they turned heel. The change is predictably working out well for them though. Hope they don't fall into the trap of people liking them _too_ much then they'll be back to square one again, but I doubt that'll happen.

Orton/Wyatt feud is still a miss. The ending was interesting but it says a lot about this company when a botched video edit is the highlight. I love Bray promos but even I got sick of them. For all the good that SDL does for the talent, they still can't book Bray Wyatt effectively to save their fucking lives. Still no Harper and still no upper hand for Bray. He's been second best in EVERY single fucking segment these two have had. If Orton doesn't win at No Mercy clean I'll be shocked.

Miz/Ziggler was terrific, and I wouldn't bet against Miz actually winning the match and ending Dolph's career. Is his contract really running out? Whatever the result, what a rapid turnaround from people going 'god it better not be dolph again' and then all it takes is some heart and soul, and a stipulation and surprise surprise, it works, and people are interested again. Good to see MIZ'S DAD once again as well after his long sabbatical from the action.

Styles/Ambrose was...well, it was pretty good for what it was. The match only existed to provide a taster for the triple threat, but now we can plainly see each of the three guys has major beef with the other two, rather than three guys to be just thrown in the ring for the hell of it without any motivation or incentive other than to be DA WURLD CHUMPION. It's these added layers which make matches anticipated and worth watching.


----------



## Lothario

TD Stinger said:


> Um, idk, I don't see what you guys are seeing. I didn't see anything obvious there. Something obvious was the look on Undertaker's face at Over the Edge 1999 right before his match with Austin. Owen had fallen that night and you could see the look of distraught on Taker's face. Looking back, that was obvious.
> 
> I didn't see anything that told me Miz and Maryse were cracking.



Maryse at exactly 3:42 is _*clearly*_ getting choked up. That isn't a scowl, she's simply attempting to maintain character. There are others in the comments who noticed it too. If you can't see that, then I don't know what to tell you.



TaterTots said:


> More like you desperately wish for this to happen because you seem unable to conceive of Dean Ambrose doing anything that is not holding onto the title and "loooking strong". He is not winning at No Mercy, they aren't going to put the title on Styles just to have him lose it so soon. There ARE other stars on the rosters that need to look good too, you know? it is not just Dean.


Yeah Im a big fan of Dean's but that particular user is getting borderline obnoxious with the fantasy booking. Dean not carrying the belt for awhile isn't the end of the world, particularly when McMahon has made it clear he's investing in Ambrose as a top face. They protected him _again_ last night (Mauro pointed out a half dozen times that AJ grabbed his pants on the roll up.) I'd argue he's in a better spot currently without the title as they're obviously committed to rebuilding him. He needed a reset a lot more than he needed the belt.


----------



## TD Stinger

Lothario said:


> Maryse at exactly 3:42 is _*clearly*_ getting choked up. That isn't a scowl, she's simply attempting to maintain character. There are others in the comments who noticed it too. If you can't see that, then I don't know what to tell you.


Buddy, I see it. And yes, I can see how it might look like sadness but that can easily just be a scowl. I’m sorry but I don’t see anything definitive.


----------



## Lothario

TD Stinger said:


> Buddy, I see it. And yes, I can see how it might look like sadness but that can easily just be a scowl. I’m sorry but I don’t see anything definitive.


Ok.


----------



## LegendAS

Why did they write that The Usos are 3 time Champs? That's not true, don't give them more title reigns than they actually have!


----------



## imthegame19

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> If I were to put a probability on each guy winning at No Mercy, it would be:
> 
> Styles with a 60% chance
> Cena with a 35% chance
> Ambrose with a 5% chance
> 
> *Ambrose just lost the title, so he isn't winning it back anytime soon. It will likely be next year.*
> 
> Cena _could_ win. He's scheduled to appear at the next two PPVs, even though he won't be appearing at any of the SDL shows in between. It could indicate that he will be appearing only at the PPVs so he could defend the title. Maybe they want him to be champ while filming his show and doing media appearances with it.
> 
> But AJ Styles winning is the most likely outcome.



Guys were champions and win the title back a month later all the time. Especially when WWE has two titles. Just look at 2013, Daniel Bryan won it, Randy Orton won it, Daniel Bryan won it and Orton got it back. Before of course Daniel Bryan won it again at Mania. Or look at 2011, they went Cena, Punk, Del Rio, Cena, Del Rio and Punk. All between May and November 2011. They also rotated title between Del Rio, Ziggler and Del Rio again as well. 



Ambrose title run wasn't long enough where he wouldn't get the title back and I don't think they will give Cena the title off tv. Plus I think they will build up Cena going after 16th title win for more then just this ppv.


Yes AJ could pin Cena and move on to Orton end after No Mercy. But it doesn't seem like there quite done Orton/Wyatt feud. That leaves AJ with another potential Ambrose match and the only way to set that up is Ambrose walking out No Mercy with the title.


----------



## StylesP1

imthegame19 said:


> Guys were champions and win the title back a month later all the time. Especially when WWE has two titles. Just look at 2013, Daniel Bryan won it, Randy Orton won it, Daniel Bryan won it and Orton got it back. Before of course Daniel Bryan won it again at Mania. Or look at 2011, they went Cena, Punk, Del Rio, Cena, Del Rio and Punk. All between May and November 2011. They also rotated title between Del Rio, Ziggler and Del Rio again as well. Ambrose title run wasn't long enough where he wouldn't get the title back and I don't think they will give Cena the title off tv. Plus Orton/Bray feud probably won't end after No Mercy. So that leaves AJ with another potential Ambrose match and the only way to set that up is Ambrose walking away with the title.


No. Ambrose/Styles is over after No Mercy. There would be no reason for it to happen again, and people have seen it enough at this point anyway. A title feud should never exceed 3 matches.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

The Bray Orton segments were alright Imo .

But the star segments were the IC title segment and the main event. Miz has made me a mark of him and wow is he amazing on the mic. I started to cry as well when Dolph cut that promo after calling out Mike. Amazing stuff and I am torn on who should win. I dont want Wiggler to lose because I think the would be a great guy to have in the upper mid are and main event scene. When no more main eventers are around, call up Ziggler. However I don't want Miz to lose either because he has been on a roll and losing with halt his momentum. Also ending a career would make him the biggest heel in wwe today. Really good stuff.

The Wwe title match was great. I like how stiff it was and it was really good. My favorite part was when cena distracted the ref while ambrose was pinning Styles and when Styles kicked out, Ambrose fell out the ring and clocked Cena in the jaw. He was just looking at him and straight up got punched in the face. I laughed at that.


----------



## J-B

Never do I watch the shows in their entirety these days but I do watch the bits which I think I'll find interesting and I really enjoyed the Miz/Ziggler segment. Smackdown just seems like a much better show, everything just seems to be tied in neatly where's with Raw it just seems like pointless filler crap for a large portion of the show.


----------



## imthegame19

StylesP1 said:


> No. Ambrose/Styles is over after No Mercy. There would be no reason for it to happen again, and people have seen it enough at this point anyway. A title feud should never exceed 3 matches.


I guess we will see what happens. I think it could go either way. Because Bray feud ending with Orton isn't a given yet. Plus Ambrose/AJ haven't really had a proper feud. Considering Backlash stuff was rushed two week feud that focused on AJ hurting his nuts on the ropes. 


While Ambrose/Cena are more feuding at No Mercy then Ambrose/AJ. So I guess we will see what happens. Too me it just feels like people are ignoring the best booking options. Just because they don't want or think AJ should or will drop the title. 


Even though WWE has guys drop the title after a month all the time. It's not like they just gave AJ the title after a big build up and journey at Wrestlemania. He won it on a B ppv. If it was anyone else, people would totally think AJ has a chance of losing here. But since it's AJ, all of the sudden it must mean he's getting lengthy title run. So sorry that I don't hold AJ on the same pedestal as some others. So again I guess we will see what happens. There's no point in debating things two weeks out.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

I feel sorry for those who still watch RAW. Just watch SDL - it's so much better!


----------



## Reotor

Really looking forward to No Mercy. they are building it very well.
And we still got the go home show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sincere said:


> It isn't the exact same thing every week. That's objectively and quite obviously false. What happened last night bears virtually no resemblance to what took place last week AT ALL where Nikki/Carmella are concerned, if you actually bother to pay attention. Like I said, you can't seem to see the forest for the trees, and this is just reaffirming that. fpalm
> 
> If Carmella had lost to Nikki last night that would have prematurely killed the story they're so obviously trying to tell, especially if they intend on giving them a match at No Mercy, which may very well be the case. And there's not many ways Nikki could have been booked any stronger in defeat than how she was booked last night.


Its just Nikki looking like an idiot and Carmella laying her out and/or pinning her every week. Same thing. Sympathy doesn't work that well if the babyface looks like an idiot who keeps walking into the same thing. Nikki never makes any effort to lay out Carmella or anything, she goes out there every week to wrestle a match.


----------



## Sincere

Fearless Maryse said:


> Its just Nikki looking like an idiot and Carmella laying her out and/or pinning her every week. Same thing. Sympathy doesn't work that well if the babyface looks like an idiot who keeps walking into the same thing. Nikki never makes any effort to lay out Carmella or anything, she goes out there every week to wrestle a match.


:eyeroll

It's like you didn't even watch the show.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Sincere said:


> :eyeroll
> 
> It's like you didn't even watch the show.


I haven't even bothered watching Nikki's match this week, I know what happened though. And its the same thing I've seen every week since Summerslam. Carmella stands tall and Nikki looks like a useless dork. There's building sympathy for a babyface and then there's just jobbing and doing the same thing over and over and over again. The motions might be different but since Sumemrslam the same exact thing happens, Carmella beats down and/or pins Nikki. Where's the excitement? Why I should I care about a jobber's PPV match?


----------



## AmbroseRanger

Maybe, I know this is not likely to happen, but after no mercy a feud somehow between ambrose and the miz for the ic title would be great.


----------



## StylesP1

Fearless Maryse said:


> I haven't even bothered watching Nikki's match this week, I know what happened though. And its the same thing I've seen every week since Summerslam. Carmella stands tall and Nikki looks like a useless dork. There's building sympathy for a babyface and then there's just jobbing and doing the same thing over and over and over again. The motions might be different but since Sumemrslam the same exact thing happens, Carmella beats down and/or pins Nikki. Where's the excitement? Why I should I care about a jobber's PPV match?


So you prefer 50/50 booking which gets nobody over to old school type booking? I said this in another thread, Nikki will be viewed at as a jobber the day Cena is, so never. She could lose 20 in a row, and nobody will care. She is a star. She is putting Carmella over since the start of this feud and its something that was needed. I'm guessing Nikki wins the match at No Mercy, but that doesn't change how much good she has done for Carmella.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

StylesP1 said:


> So you prefer 50/50 booking which gets nobody over to old school type booking? I said this in another thread, Nikki will be viewed at as a jobber the day Cena is, so never. She could lose 20 in a row, and nobody will care. She is a star. She is putting Carmella over since the start of this feud and its something that was needed. I'm guessing Nikki wins the match at No Mercy, but that doesn't change how much good she has done for Carmella.


It doesn't entertain me. Copy and paste booking isn't my thing, one sided feuds bore me. There needs to be some variety, some competition. I've never seen a feud where 1 person wins over the other every single week. There's always some back and forth, even if one part wins most of the time, you still want those moments that show that the babyface can still win. Strictly kayfabe speaking why should anyone think Nikki can get the better of Carmella when she hasn't in 6-7 weeks now? I'm bored, I'm sick of it, its genuinely if I've seen 1 week of this feud then I've seen every week of it.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

John Cena was the truth on Talking Smack


----------



## FROSTY

Fearless Maryse said:


> It doesn't entertain me. Copy and paste booking isn't my thing, one sided feuds bore me. There needs to be some variety, some competition. I've never seen a feud where 1 person wins over the other every single week. There's always some back and forth, even if one part wins most of the time, you still want those moments that show that the babyface can still win. Strictly kayfabe speaking why should anyone think Nikki can get the better of Carmella when she hasn't in 6-7 weeks now? I'm bored, I'm sick of it, its genuinely if I've seen 1 week of this feud then I've seen every week of it.


*Which is basically why no one likes Reigns feuds or their favorites feuding with him, because it will be one-sided as hell with their favorite being buried in the process of just trying to get Roman over. Which seems to be what they're doing to try to get Carmella over.*


----------



## Ace

Cena really is on another level on the mic.

A very underrated mic worker who is easily among the elite IMO.


----------



## FROSTY

Straw Hat said:


> Cena really is on another level on the mic.
> 
> A very underrated mic worker who is easily among the elite IMO.


*I know, been saying it for years, said it probably a thousand times to super-crazy Styles marks who tried to say AJ was not only on his level, but was better than Cena in some cases fpalm*


----------



## Mox Girl

Why did Mauro keep saying that match was the first time the title had been defended on Smackdown? It was defended by Dean on the draft show :lol How easily they forget, unless that doesn't count for some reason.

Good show though, I enjoyed the main event the most of course.


----------

